# Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches



## mcreal (9. Aug. 2010)

Nabend zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich 3 kleine Fertigteiche um meine Terrasse einbauen.
Die waren auch bereits eingebuddelt.
Ich habe bereits vor ein paar Tagen überlegt,Folienteich oder Fertigbecken.
Dann hatte ich mich für 3 kleine Fertigbecken entschieden,mit denen ich den relativ kleinen Platz an der Terrasse so gut wie möglich ausnutzen konnte.
Auch das die Fertigteiche wesentlich schneller und einfacher angelegt werden können,war nen großer Vorteil für mich.

Ich hatte bereits auch dazu schon einen Thread erstellt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28690

Nun habe ich allerdings diverse Bilder von wunderschön angelegten (Terrassen) Folienteichen gesehen.
Da ist mir gestern klar geworden,das ich dieses mit 3 einzelnen Fertigteichen so nicht hin bekomme.
Also Fertigteiche wieder zurück und nun doch einen Folienteich anlegen.
Dafür bitte ich Euch hier um Tipps und Anregungen.

Der aktuelle Höhenunterschied zwischen meiner Terrasse und dem Erdreich liegt bei ca. 30-35 cm.Ist dies ok.,oder sollte man den Wasserspiegel des Teiches noch etwas höher legen,damit man sich noch "näher"am Wasser fühlt?

Bei mir geistern momentan 2 Varianten durch den Kopf.

V1: Wasserspiegel(Teich) um ca. 15 cm erhöhen.Da auf der Gegenseite der Terrasse aber direkt ein Hang ist,müßte ich dort das Erdreich erhöhen.
Ich hatte mir vorgestellt,dort ringsherum eine 60er Palisadenmauer zu errichten.
Würde das überhaupt funktionieren?

V2: Erdreich so belassen und der Teich liegt ca 35 cm unter der Terasse.

Wie würdet Ihr vorgehen?

Anbei noch drei Bilder,wo der Teich hin soll,bzw.wie es dort momentan aussieht.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.

Gruß
Mike

PS.: Ach nochwas,wie kann ich eine Art Überlauf einbauen?


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,
spontan würde ich sagen, dass man den Sockel unter den Brettern erstmal mit neuem Material 'ergänzen' solltem das einheitlich aussieht. 

Wenn das ganze dort stabil genug ist, würde ich diese Seite des Teiches bis auf 10-20cm unter die Bretter ziehen.

Wie breit ist eigentlich dier gedachte "Streifen" bzw. dessen Fläche um die Terrasse?

Hast Du nur an Pflanzen gedacht, Pflanzzone, oder denkst Du auch schon über Fische nach?

Dann solltest Du erstmal gucken, wie tief Du graben kannst/willst und welches Volumen sich daraus ergeben wird.

Wenn das durchdacht ist, dann macht es sicher Sinn sich um die "Aussenkante" zu kümmern.

Die andere Seite des Teiches (da wo du Dein abfallendes Erdreich hast) kannst Du, meiner Meinung nach nicht einfach mit den Wassermengen eines Teiches belasten...die Palisaden sind ein Anfang, doch ich glaube, dass Du bei dem Druck des Wassers schon etwas mehr machen musst (je nach Volumen).
Beispiel: ich habe einen Steingarten an der Terrasse. Dieser hat einen Weg mit Palisaden von 60cm... 
Der ist in einer Zeit entstanden, wo mir das ganze noch nicht gehört hat (vor ca. 25 Jahre)
Ich weiss also nciht, ob er 'stabil' gebaut wurde.
Wie auch immer... nur durch Regen, Schnee und Wetter ist der komplette Weg, in nicht mal 10 Jahren, um 10-15Grad geneigt.
Mit dem Druck eines Teiches will ich mir das nicht wirklich vorstellen :shock

Du wirst also erstmal befestigen müssen... und wenn das der Fall sein sollte, dann kannst Du den Wall auch so hoch ziehen, dass er auf das Niveau der Terrasse passt, um den entsprechenden Wasserspiegel zu erreichen..

Ein 'Überlauf' (sofern Notwendig) liesse sich da natürlich schon anbringen, damit das Wasser nicht Richtung Haus fliesst.

Vielleicht kannste ja nochmal Bilder mehr von der Hang-Seite einstellen, damit man sieht, ob das mit den, von Dir gedachten Palisaden klappt, oder ob man 'schwerere Geschütze' auffahren muss, wie ich vermute 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## mcreal (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Andreas,


erstmal danke für deine ausführlichge Antwort.



> spontan würde ich sagen, dass man den Sockel unter den Brettern erstmal mit neuem Material 'ergänzen' solltem das einheitlich aussieht



Du meinst den alten Unterbau (Betonreste) der da noch zum Vorschein kommt?
Ja klar,der wird natürlich noch verkleidet.Die Terrasse ist gestern gerade "fertig" geworden.
Die Feinheiten kommen noch.



> Hast Du nur an Pflanzen gedacht, Pflanzzone, oder denkst Du auch schon über Fische nach?]



Bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ganz sicher.Ursprünglich hatte ich eigentlich nur an einen Pflanzteich gedacht.Schon aus dem Grund heraus,da es ja erst Fertigteiche werden sollten.
Nun habe ich mir natürlich gesagt,wenn ich nun nochmal buddeln will,soll er zumindest 80cm bis 1m tief sein,um zumindest die Option zu haben,später mal Fische einsetzen zu können.
Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher,ob das bei der realtiv kleinen Fläche überhaupt Sinn macht.Den wie ich in der Zwischenzeit gelesen habe,sollen ja die Seitenwände zur Flach/Sumpfzone nicht zu steil sein.

Das mit den Palisaden habe ich mir schon gedacht,dass die nicht das ganze Wassergewicht halten werden.
Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur erreichen die Flachwasser/Sumpfzone zu "erhöhen".
Das heißt,60er Palisaden 30cm ins Erdreich rein und daran die Sumpf/Flachwasserzone laufen lassen.
Zwischen Tiefwasserzone und Palisaden wäre ja dann ein dementsprechender Abstand und Höhenunterschied.
Ich hoffe Du kannst Dir das einigermaßen vorstellen wie ich das meine.



> Wie breit ist eigentlich dier gedachte "Streifen" bzw. dessen Fläche um die Terrasse?]





> Vielleicht kannste ja nochmal Bilder mehr von der Hang-Seite einstellen, damit man sieht, ob das mit den, von Dir gedachten Palisaden klappt, oder ob man 'schwerere Geschütze' auffahren muss, wie ich vermute



Ich werde heute Abend nochmal ein paar Bilder vom Hang und die Maße die der Teich hätte posten.

Wenn ich das jetzt schonmal zusammen fasse,heißt das,wenn ich den Folienteich auf dem aktuellen Höhenunterschied belasse,habe ich wesentlich weniger Arbeit,oder meinst Du,dass ich den Hang generell aufschütten/befestigen müßte?
Da wir das Haus erst vor kurzem gekauft haben,kann ich leider nicht nur den Teich meine relativ wenige Zeit widmen,da wir noch genügend andere "Baustellen" rund ums Haus haben.
Von daher brauche ich ne Lösung,die nicht zu Zeitaufwendig ist und mit der ich dennoch zufrieden sein kann.

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## mcreal (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo,

anbei nochmal ein paar Bilder vom Hang.

Dort wo die Folien liegen ist quasi der Teichbereich.

Die Maße wären ca. 3.10m länge und 1,20m breite an der Front.
Seitlich wären es ca. 1.50m länge und 1m breite.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> ...heißt das,wenn ich den Folienteich auf dem aktuellen Höhenunterschied belasse,habe ich wesentlich weniger Arbeit,oder meinst Du,dass ich den Hang generell aufschütten/befestigen müßte?


Hallo Mike,
es kommt auf die Beschaffenheit dieses Hangs an....
Der ist ja nicht dort aufgeschüttet worden, weil jemand an einen Teich gedacht hat, sondern weil dort einfach ein paar Pflanzen wachsen sollen, also keine spezielle Belastung von Druck,

Ich will Dich nicht verunsichern... vielleicht liege ich auch bei der Beschaffenheit dieses Hanges falsch.

Wie lange ist dieser Hang dort schon? (das Alter der des alten Terrassenunterbaus lässt vermuten, das er nicht grade seit Gestern da ist)
Wie sah es denn beim Buddeln der Löcher aus?
Eher fester gesetzter Boden oder einfaches Buddeln und lose Bereiche?
Vielleicht auch mal eine kleine Testgrabung im Hangbereich selber, nur um sicher zu gehen

Ansonsten, wenn Du das niveau so lassen willst, dann erspart das natürlich Arbeit.

Und wenn Zeit eh knapp ist... wie wäre es, wenn Du Deine Energie auf die wichtigen Arbeiten konzentrierst und das Teich Projekt auf das Frühjahr konzentrierst?
Ich weiss, das is dann erstmal eine unschöne Grube, vor allem wenn man dann im Spätsommer nochmal draussen sitzt.

Ist mir nur grade so in den Sinn gekommen... 

Grüße
Andreas

Nachtrag: ich hätte mir nicht so viel Zeit mit dem Schreiben lassen sollen bzw. nochmal gucken sollen, ob Du schon was geschrieben hast, bevor ich es abschicke 
Naja... mal gucken, vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein bzw. vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee.


----------



## mcreal (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Nabend Andreas,



> lange ist dieser Hang dort schon? (das Alter der des alten Terrassenunterbaus lässt vermuten, das er nicht grade seit Gestern da ist)
> Wie sah es denn beim Buddeln der Löcher aus?
> Eher fester gesetzter Boden oder einfaches Buddeln und lose Bereiche?
> Vielleicht auch mal eine kleine Testgrabung im Hangbereich selber, nur um sicher zu gehen



Der Hang hat schon ein paar Jährchen auf den Buckel.
So ca. 15 Jahre alt.
Wir haben hier einen sehr lehmigen Boden.Beim Buddeln ist es,als wäre man auf Kautschuk gestossen.
Ohne Hacke geht eigentlich nix.
Für den angedachten Zweck,sicher nicht mal schlecht oder?

Was sagst Du zu der Fläche allgemein die ich zur Verfügung habe?
Pro Folienteich ?



> Und wenn Zeit eh knapp ist... wie wäre es, wenn Du Deine Energie auf die wichtigen Arbeiten konzentrierst und das Teich Projekt auf das Frühjahr konzentrierst?
> Ich weiss, das is dann erstmal eine unschöne Grube, vor allem wenn man dann im Spätsommer nochmal draussen sitzt.



Puh,damit kann/möchte ich mich eigentlich nicht anfreunden.Ich wollte das Teichprojekt eigentlich noch dieses Jahr abschließen.
Du weißt ja,der Mensch ist ungeduldig....

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,


mcreal schrieb:


> Der Hang hat schon ein paar Jährchen auf den Buckel.
> So ca. 15 Jahre alt.
> Wir haben hier einen sehr lehmigen Boden.Beim Buddeln ist es,als wäre man auf Kautschuk gestossen.
> Ohne Hacke geht eigentlich nix.
> Für den angedachten Zweck,sicher nicht mal schlecht oder?


Klingt auf jedenfall positiv, wenn auch die Pflanzsteine vermuten lassen, das man da etwas 'nachgebessert' hat. (z.B. Abrutschschutz für neu aufgebrachte Erde in der obersten Schicht)
Auf den ersten Fotos sah der Hang auch steiler aus, als wie er nun auf den neuen Fotos rüber kommt.
Und da er da schon eine Weile liegt... vielleicht geht da doch was mit den Palisaden, ohne für tiefergreifende stabilität sorgen zu müssen.
Gewähr geb ich Dir trotzdem keine 



> Was sagst Du zu der Fläche allgemein die ich zur Verfügung habe?
> Pro Folienteich ?


Folie ist da ja fast unausweichlich, würde ich sagen.
Grob überschlagen sind es, bei 1m Tiefe, ca. 5000 Liter, wobei ich natürlich nur deine Angaben genommen habe, ohne Berücksichtigung von Pflanzzonen auf verschiedenen Ebenen.
Ich versuche es mir gerade irgendwie vorzustellen... und komme nicht umhin mir einen kleinen bewachsenen Burggraben vorzustellen  (ist nicht böse gemeint... ich habe ja auch nur 5000 Liter  )

1,2m ist einfach schon recht schmal, wenn man ein klein wenig mit dem Gedanken spielt, nicht doch irgendwann noch Fische einzusetzen.

Mir schwebt da noch ein anderer Gedanke im Kopf rum... 
Wie schon in meinem ersten Posting vorgeschlagen, die Folienkante bis auf 20cm unter die Terrassenbreter ziehen?
Das wären schon mal ca. 800 Liter mehr Volumen.

Dann die 1,2m Breite Seite auf 1,5m, 1,8m oder gar 2m erweitern (gäb es, ausser dem Aufwand und der Ehefrau, Hindernisse für eine solche Erweiterung?)... 
Es bringt entsprechend Volumen und lässt das ganze nicht wie einen Schlauch aussehen und möglicher Fischbesatz hätte die Chance zu kreisen, statt nur "den Flur hoch und runter zu schwimmen".
Es wären dann mindestens auch ein Pflanzsockel als Absatz drin für verschieden tiefe Pflanzen.
Im Gegenzug könnte man den kurzen Bereich etwas flacher gestalten, um daraus eine Flachwasser-/Uferzone zu gestalten.

Ist aber erstmal einfach nur daher gesponnen ... aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch weitere User mit interessanten Ideen.


> Du weißt ja,der Mensch ist ungeduldig....


Sicher... ich bin da auch nicht anders 
Aber manchmal liegt halt auch in der Ruhe die Kraft 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

eben fällt mir noch ein Sprichwort ein....
"Manchmal ist weniger einfach mehr"
Es wird gerne im Modellbahnbereich verwendet.

Sprichch will Dir nichts einreden...Dir muss es gefallen und es muss ja nicht das maximal Machbare sein.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,

da gäbs für mich nur eins, den ganzen Hang weg
und mit Wasserbausteinen eine schöne Mauer aufbauen.
Die Wände an der Terasse senkrecht, zur Mauer hin in
3 Tiefen auslaufend. Folie unter letzter Mauerschicht und unter
der Terasse mit Profilleisten klemmen. Terasse verblenden,
Wasserstand 5cm unter der Blende. Überlauf am besten 
über die Steinwand in eine Grube mit Überlaufkies.
Darin könntest Du natürlich noch eine Fertigschale
unsichtbar versenken mit Pumpe für den Quellstein.
Bei Regen läuft dann nur die Pumpenschale über und
der Wasserstand im Teich bleibt konstant.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Andy,
hast Du wirklich klasse gezeichnet ... so in etwa schwebte es auch mir im Kopf rum.

Nur dürfte Mike das, wenn er wirklich noch soviel andere Baustellen hat, in der Form, dieses Jahr einfach nicht mehr schaffen.

Deswegen ja auch mein Vorschlag, dieses Projekt auf den Anfang nächsten Jahres zu verschieben und alles genau durchdenken.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## mcreal (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Andy,

wow...geile Zeichnung.Besten Dank dafür.
Aber diesen Aufwand wollte ich eigentlich nicht.
Nun bist Du schuld,dass ich jetzt doch ernsthaft überlege,ob es doch genau in die Richtung geht. Das hat schon was....
Wenn nur nicht dieser Zeitmangel wäre...

Wie verbaut man den diese Wasserbausteine,ist das ne Art Trockenmauer?
Auf der anderen Seite,wer garantiert mir,das diese Geschichte/Vorschlag mit der Teichgröße an diesem Hang statisch funktioniert?
Ich werde mich morgen mal im meinen Ort schlau machen,zwecks Fachfirma in dieser Richtung.

@Andreas
Richtig.Problem Zeit...
Es gibt im und ums Haus noch so viel Baustellen.
Da kann ich mir im Moment ne "Luxus Baustelle" eigentlich nicht leisten.
Zumal ja bereits die drei Gruben für die Fertigteiche fix und fertig ausgehoben sind und nun notdürftig mit Folie abgedeckt sind.(Was optisch kein Leckerbissen ist)

Meine Frau von dem "neuen größeren" Vorhaben zu überzeugen ist nicht das Problem.
Das die (häßliche) Baustelle vor der neuen Terrasse eventuell noch das ganze Jahr so bleibt zu gunsten des neuen Vorhabens...erzähl das mal meiner Frau... 

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> Meine Frau von dem "neuen größeren" Vorhaben zu überzeugen ist nicht das Problem.
> Das die (häßliche) Baustelle vor der neuen Terrasse eventuell noch das ganze Jahr so bleibt zu gunsten des neuen Vorhabens...erzähl das mal meiner Frau...


Hallo Mike,
klar...das kommt dann auf das "Nervenpolster" Deiner Frau an. 

Vielleicht helfen die Bilder von Andy bei der Überzeugungsarbeit.

Ausserdem könntest Du ja darlegen, dass Du damit mehr Zeit für die bisherigen Baustellen hast und sie abschliessen könntest 

Grüße
Andreas, der auch gerne Baustellen aufmacht und dazu neigt die alten einfach nicht fertig zu bekommen


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,

mit den richtigen Steinen baust Du so eine Mauer
an einem Tag. Am besten ist es natürlich wenn Du
bis zur letzten Schicht betonierst. Das ist statisch
gar kein Problem wenn Du wie gesagt den Teich zur
Mauer hin auslaufen lässt und den Hauptdruck auf die
Senkrechten entlang der Terasse richtest.
1 Tag Minibagger und 1 Tag mauern und die Haupt-
vorarbeit ist schon mal getan. Das wäre mir die
Entspannung und Freude auf Lebenszeit wert.

Falls Du das ganze krönen willst und Dein Grundwasser
nicht zu tief ist könntest Du am Fuß der Mauer auch gleich
noch einen Pumpensumpf ausheben. Das heißt stetiger
Zulauf, immer klares Wasser und gesunde Pflanzen
und Fische. Schau Dir meine Bilder an...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## mcreal (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Nabend zusammen,

endlich komme ich mal wieder dazu mich hier zu melden.
Sorry für die Pause.



> Hallo Mike,
> klar...das kommt dann auf das "Nervenpolster" Deiner Frau an.
> 
> Vielleicht helfen die Bilder von Andy bei der Überzeugungsarbeit



Hat schon geholfen  Wir haben uns darauf geeinigt,das der "Rohbau" zumindest fertig wird.

Noch mal ne Frage zu diesen Wasserbausteinen:

Was ist den da der Unterschied zur einer Natursteinmauer?Gibt es da gewisse Vorteile,oder eigentlich fast das gleiche?



> Das ist statisch
> gar kein Problem wenn Du wie gesagt den Teich zur
> Mauer hin auslaufen lässt und den Hauptdruck auf die
> Senkrechten entlang der Terasse richtest.



Hm,blos nochmal,damit ich das auch richtig verstanden habe.
Der Großteil der Tiefzone,wird ja aus Platzgründen,eher im (jetzigen) Hangbereich sein.
Ich habe jetzt einen Höhenunterschied von ca. 0,60m zum jetzigen ebenen verlaufenden Terrassenstück zum geplanten Mauerende.Auch wenn ich 1m in die Tiefe gehe,lastet doch sicherlich dennoch ein ordentlicher Wasserdruck auf den aufgeschüttenden Hang/Erde bzw.der Mauer?
Ein Kollege,hat mir vorgeschlagen,ein Betonfundament für die Mauer zu errichten.Als zusätzliche Stabilität.
Was meint Ihr dazu?

Ich hänge mal das Bild von Andy mit ran.Darin habe ich mal "meine" Maße mit eingetragen.
Es wäre super von Euch,wenn Ihr mir vielleicht daran mal Eure Vorschläge nennen könntet,wie Ihr den Verlauf des Teiches aufteilen würdet.
Also,wie groß die Flachzone,wie weit/groß die Tiefzone?

Wie groß/breit würdet Ihr die Tiefzone gestalten?
Achja,was schätzt Ihr,wieviel Liter das überhaupt werden würden?

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,
so wie ich Andy verstanden habe, meinte er, dass man die Tiefzone zur Terrasse hin macht, damit der Druck des Wassers gegen den massiveren Grund unter der Terrasse (Richtung Haus) drückt.

Und die flacheren Zonen Richtung Garten... dadurch ergibt sich ein ansteigender Grund, der seinen Abschluss in besagter Mauer findet, die eben dann nicht soviel Druck aushalten muss.

(angedeutet in der Zeichnung: dunkles Wasser = tief, helleres Wasser = flach)

Dadurch hättest Du auch freie Sicht auf das tiefe Wasser von der Terrasse aus und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite würden dann, in der flacheren Zone, Pflanzen angesiedelt.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,

Glückwunsch zu Eurer Entscheidung.

Wasserbausteine sind mehr so wie Bruch, verkeilen sich besser
und es entstehen schöne Zwischenräume zum beflanzen.
Eine regelrechte Mauer wirkt halt nicht so natürlich, aber das
ist Geschmackssache.

Ein Betonfundament kannst Du Dir sparen, wenn Du meinen
Vorschlag aufgreifst die Tiefzone an der Terasse und nicht
an der Mauer zu machen. Das hat vorallem auch den Vorteil,
das man von der Terasse aus nicht in die blanke Folie schaut,
die Pflanzen der Flachwasserzone nicht zwischen Terasse und
Wasser wachsen und damit räumlich alles größer wirkt.
Im Profil sieht das so ungefähr aus wie auf dem Bild.
Die Maße hab ich von Dir übernommen. Tiefe der 3 Zonen
ca. 1,20m, 60cm und 30cm.

edit: Andreas hat das zeitgleich genau richtig interpretiert 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Und weil Andy schon wieder so ne schöne Zeichnung hingedonnert hat, hab ich mal kurz gerechnet.

Ist nur eine grobe Schätzung, aber 5-7000 Liter könnten, je nach Ausführung der Zonen und des Teiles, welcher um die Ecke geht, drin sein. (bei den Angaben von Mike und dem Vorschlag von Andy)

Man möge mich korrigieren, wenn ich falsch gerechnet/geschätzt habe 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Es wären relativ genau 8160 Liter


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,
jetzt klink ich mich auch mal ein,
ich war eine Woche im Urlaub und habe diesen Thread erst heute entdeckt.
Also ich habe auch so was ähnliches gemacht wie es dir Andy vorschlägt.
Ich habe auch einen Art Hochteich gebaut den ich zur Zeit nochmals um 
20 cm erhöhe. Andy hat eigentlich alles richtig beschrieben, zur Hangseite hin
eine auslaufende Flachzone und zur Terasse hin die Tiefenzone.
Das einzige wo ich mir vielleicht Gedanken machen würde ist die Abmauerung
mit Wasserbausteinen.
Ich habe letztes Jahr meine zweite Mauer gemacht. Habe vor 6 Jahren gebaut und
hatte als erstes eine Natursteinmauer lose verlegt aus Wasserbausteinen, die
aber nicht frostfest waren. D. h nach 4 Jahren platzte bei mir bereits jeder 3. Stein.
Also wenn dann unbedingt darauf achten, daß sie frostfest sind.
Deshalb baute ich beim Teichbau auch eine neue Mauer und machte diesmal ein
Betonfundament und vermörtelte auch die Steine.Von der Stabilität her mit
Sicherheit die bessere Variante. Optisch gefiel mir eigentlich die alte Mauer besser.
Ich stell dir mal ein paar Bilder ein, einmal die alte Mauer lose verlegt, einmal die neue Mauer 
und eine Komplettansicht von meinem Teich.
Ich würde aber definitv auch die große Variante von Andy wählen, denn sonst bist du
spätestens in 2 Jahren am erweitern. Das würde sich ja heuer noch anbieten
die ganzen Vorarbeiten zu machen und dann nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr den
Teich fertigstellen, und wer weiß vllt. gehts ja sogar schneller.
LG Markus


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Es wären relativ genau 8160 Liter



Na, dann war meine anfängliche Rechnung doch nicht so schlecht


----------



## mcreal (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

nabend Jungs,

schon klasse,wie hier einem Newbie unter die Arme gegriffen wird.Besten Dank!
Das Projekt wird(Dank Euch) für mich auch immer verständlicher.Mich ärgert es jetzt schon,dass wir bald September haben....

Trotzdem muß ich noch ein/zwei Sachen anbringen,die für mich noch nicht ganz 100% geklärt sind.

@Andy: Sorry,wenn ich jetzt eventuell zu blond bin,aber Du meinst ja  bei deinen angegebenen Maßen sicherlich wirklich die reine Tiefe der einzelnen Zonen,richtig oder?
Oder steh ich jetzt total auf dem Schlauch 

Was ich meinte,wie weit sollte man die Tiefzone "heraus" ziehen?Also wieviel sollte von den 2,90m die ich an der "Hauptseite" zur Verfügung habe,auf die Tiefzone entfallen?
Ich hatte bisher dazu folgende Gedanken:
Tiefzone 0,80m / Flachzone: 1,00m / Sumpfzone: 1,10m 
Was meint Ihr zu den Maßen?

Mit der Tiefzone,hatte ich erst komplett anders verstanden.Ich dachte eher erst,die Tiefzone Richtung Hang.Deswegen das Fundament.
Aber so,ist es natürlich einfach besser,auch von der Optik her.

Das die Tiefzone direkt an der Terasse liegt,bringt ja eigentlich zwangsweise mit sich,dass ich dort ne Art Steilwand hätte.Nun habe ich hier und da gelesen,das man dies nach Möglichkeit vermeiden sollte.Die Folie,wäre dadurch wohl auch stärkeren Belastungen ausgesetzt?

Kann man die Folie eigentlich auch unter der Terrasse direkt "antackern"?

@Andreas: Puh,8000 Liter...Das ist für mich ja mal ne Hausnummer,wenn man bedenkt,das ich schon die drei Fertigteiche (550l) eingebuddelt hatte.
Und nun ist so nen Projekt daraus geworden.
Wie lang dauert es eigentlich,bis der Gartenschlauch so nen Teich befüllt hat?

@Markus: Also Deine Mauer mit den vermörtelten Steinen,gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut!

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,


mcreal schrieb:


> Mich ärgert es jetzt schon,dass wir bald September haben....


Nicht ärgern, sondern einfach gut vorbereiten und so weit wie möglich vorarbeiten.
Sicherlich wäre es schön, wenn er jetzt schon fertig wäre, aber so hast Du noch genügend Zeit für die Erd- und Mauerarbeiten und kannst Dich in Ruhe über die Pflanzen, Folie und ggf. notwendige Technik informieren...
UND kannst Dich allen sonstigen wichtigen Projekten in und am Haus widmen, die noch vor dem Winter erledigt sein müssen 


> @Andy: Sorry,wenn ich jetzt eventuell zu blond bin,aber Du meinst ja  bei deinen angegebenen Maßen sicherlich wirklich die reine Tiefe der einzelnen Zonen,richtig oder?
> Oder steh ich jetzt total auf dem Schlauch


Du stehst nicht auf dem Schlauch. Andy meint schon die Tiefe der Zonen. 


> Was ich meinte,wie weit sollte man die Tiefzone "heraus" ziehen?Also wieviel sollte von den 2,90m die ich an der "Hauptseite" zur Verfügung habe,auf die Tiefzone entfallen?
> Ich hatte bisher dazu folgende Gedanken:
> Tiefzone 0,80m / Flachzone: 1,00m / Sumpfzone: 1,10m
> Was meint Ihr zu den Maßen?


Ich packe mal das "Schätzeisen" aus  ...
Wenn ich Andy's Zeichnung richtig einschätze, dann meint er eher:
Tiefzone ca. 1,6m breit und den Rest symetrisch auf Flach- und Sumpfzone, also jeweils ca.65cm.
Vergiss nicht, die Pflanzen wachsen nicht unbedingt gerade, sondern hängen auch über oder breiten sich auf und unter Wasser aus.


> Kann man die Folie eigentlich auch unter der Terrasse direkt "antackern"?


Es gibt Abschlussleisten (und ich glaub ich hab auch schon andere Lösungen gesehen), die zuverlässig verhindern werden, dass das Wasser über die Folie dann auf Dein Holz wandert.
Du füllst ja dann auch nicht bis absolute Oberkante, sondern bis vor die Befestigung, sofern Du einen Überlauf, so wie ihn Andy vorgeschlagen hat, berücksichtigt hast.
Dann wird Dir der Teich auch bei Regen eigentlich nie so voll laufen, dass Du befürchten müsstest, das das Wasser sich den Weg Richtung Terrasse oder Haus sucht.
Und die überstehende Folie auf der Terrassenseite siehst du ja nur, wenn Du Dich über die Bretter hängst. Und auf der Uferseite verbirgt es ja die Mauerkonstruktion und die Pflanzen.
Was die Festigkeit von Folie an Senkrechten Mauern angeht kann ich leider nichts sagen, da werden sich aber sicher die anderen nochmal äussern können.


> @Andreas: .....Wie lang dauert es eigentlich,bis der Gartenschlauch so nen Teich befüllt hat?


Eine ganze Weile :smoki 


> @Markus: Also Deine Mauer mit den vermörtelten Steinen,gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut!


Die gefällt mir auch sehr gut... ich werde sie mir auf jedenfall auch merken.
Ich will auch sehr gerne erweitern, doch muss ich erstmal schauen, wo ich das Geld her bekomme  ...
Grüße
Andreas


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Sorry Mike,

ich hab nur die Tiefen angegeben, von der Breite her
würde ich die Flachzonen je 50cm und die Tiefzone
1,90 machen, das reicht vollkommen aus um entsprechende
Pflanzen anzusiedeln. So bekommst Du ein ordentliches
Volumen, was dem Teich zur Stabilität in Bezug auf
Umwelteinflüsse und Temperaturschwankungen verhilft.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## mcreal (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Nabend zusammen,


da ich morgen frei habe,kann ich mich da wieder nen paar Stunden meinen Projekt widmen.

Ich werde morgen mal die vorgeschlagenen Maße abstecken.
Was mir im Moment noch ein wenig Kopfzerbrechen macht,ist die Unterkonstruktion/Abschluss der Terrasse.Diese ist durch den Altbau bedingt,teilweise nicht ganz auf einer Linie.(Lade da morgen nochmal davon nen Foto hoch)

Würdet Ihr an der Terrassenseite wirklich ne Art "Steilwand"(Tiefzone) machen,oder das doch etwas durch eine Art Mini Flach/Sumpfzone entschärfen?


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hi Mike,

aufgrund des Volumengewinns würde ich es auf jeden Fall steil machen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## mcreal (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Nabend zusammen,


nachdem ich gestern und heute komplett mit buddeln beschäftigt war,haben sich inzwischen wieder nen paar Fragen dazu gesellt.

Man...so nen extremer Lehmboden kann einen total fertig machen.
Die Schaufel bleibt komplett im Lehm stecken,es fühlt sich so an,als wenn man im Kautschuk arbeiten würde.Extrem Kräfte raubend.Und dann noch diese Temparaturen heute tagsüber.*schwitz*.Und dabei hätte ich mit meinen erst geplanten Fertigteichen schon fertig sein können.

Ich hab mir immer wieder mal die Zeichnung von Andy angesehen,um mich weiter zu motivieren.

Auf dem angehangenen ersten Bild,sieht man nochmal den "Unterbau" der Terrasse.
Beim Bau bzw. neu anlegen der Terrasse,ging ich noch fest davon aus,das wir die 3 Fertigteiche einbauen.Und so hatte ich damals,den Folienteich überhaupt nicht auf der Rechnung.

Meine Frage: Die Rasenbord's,die man auf dem Foto teilweise sieht,wurden nur zur "Abgrenzung" der neuen Terrasse bzw. zur Abgrenzung für den Frostschutz gesetzt.
Also ganz normal,mit nem kleinen Betonbett,wie man das halt so üblicherweise bei Rasenbords macht.
Nach der neuen Planung,würde da ja nun schon die Tiefzone anfangen und zumindest teilweise der Wasserspiegel dagegen drücken.
Halten die das aus?

Zweite Frage: Auf den beiden anderen Fotos,sieht man noch den Rest eines (ursprünglich) ziemlich großen Baumes.
Den hatten wir bereits im Vorfeld gefällt.Der Stumpf steht aktuell noch wie man sehen kann.
Meine Überlegung bzw. Frage ist jetzt,gehe ich mit dem Teich um den Baum innen herum / vorbei und laß diesen vorerst stehen(man könnte ja zur Beschattung des Teiches,an dieser Stelle wieder nen neuen setzen) oder mache ich diesen auch komplett raus und habe dadurch wieder paar cm mehr an Teichvolumen.

Oder anders gefragt,wäre es besser den Stumpf samt Wurzeln so gut es geht raus zu machen,damit ich keine Probleme mit der Folie bekomme?
Wenn der Baum bereits gefällt ist,dürften doch die Wurzeln aber nicht mehr "arbeiten" oder?

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,

tja, buddeln ist oft kein Zuckerschlecken, aber die
spätere Belohnung ist es wert 

Die Rasenboards dürften kein Problem sein, den
Baum allerdings würde ich entfernen. Mein letzter
den ich gefällt habe hat im nächsten Jahr aus dem
Stamm neu ausgetrieben...

Viel Spaß und Erfolg weiterhin
Andy


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,
mach den Stumpf der __ Birke raus.
Leider kann ich Dir keinen Tipp geben, wie deren Wurzeln wachsen.
So regenerativ wie Eiben sind sie glaube ich nicht 

Einen neuen Baum würde ich da in keinem Fall hin pflanzen, da Du einfach nicht bestimmen kannst wo die Wurzeln hinwachsen.

Generell würde ein '__ Tiefwurzler' gehen... aber es ist trotzdem keine Garantie , dass die Wurzeln nicht doch gegen Deine Aussenmauer drücken.

Aber, wie gesagt: Stumpf raus machen und nix neues dahin..
Eher auf Rasenhöhe ein Stück von der Aussenmauer dann weg.
Wenn sich da Ein Baum als 
Aber vorher über das Wurzelverhalten informieren

Ach ja, ich weiss nicht wie es bei __ Birken ist (musst Du halt mal danach surfen ),
aber die sind nicht so schnell wieder da... Eiben z.B. kommen mit einem abgeschnittenen Stumpf prima zurecht..
Es dauert ein paar Jahre, aber dann treiben sie wieder... und die Wurzeln sind wahrlich die Hölle...
Ich musste den Baggerfahrer vom Baugrundstück nebenan fragen, ob er mal kurz mit der Schaufel rüberkommt.
Er hat mit seiner riesigen Schaufel und dem kräftigen Arm (ich rede nicht von so nem Minibagger  ) den Stumpf dann entscheidend rausgezogen... 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

__ Birken sind Flachwurzler. Normalerweise treiben sie aus einem einmal gefällten Stamm nicht wieder aus. Aber ich würde den Stumpf trotzdem wegmachen - so ein modernder Baumstumpf wirkt nicht eben ansehnlich. Ist zwar im Moment vielleicht wirklich noch mehr Arbeit, ich kann verstehen, dass du möglichst noch "gestern" fertig sein möchtest , aber diesen Fehler haben schon viele gemacht und es nachher bereut und dann wieder angefangen, alles neu zu machen.
Häng jetzt lieber die Zeit dran und mach es richtig und größtmöglich, je mehr Freude wirst du an deinem Teich haben! Und dann ist die Arbeit schnell vergessen!
Das werden dir sicher viele andere hier aus dem Forum auch sagen können - aus eigener z. T. leidvoller Erfahrung .


----------



## mcreal (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> . und die Wurzeln sind wahrlich die Hölle...



Wem sagst Du das....
Ich habe bereits zwei total große widerspennstige Wurzeln raus geholt.Einfach nur Wahnsinn...

Morgen ist die letzte (aber leider auch größte) dran.
Ich halte mich da mal an euren Vorschlag / Meinung,und nehme den Stumpf (Foto) auch raus.
Gestern habe ich mich noch über das schaufeln von Lehm bei Hitze beschwert.
Heute hat es ab Mittag bei uns durchgängig geregnet.Ihr glaubt nicht,wie sehr ich mir das Wetter von gestern zurück gewünscht habe... "unzählige"  Schubkarren voller Lehm in den Container fahren.Klasse bei so einer Nässe.

Obwohl Andy der Meinung ist,das in meinem Falle die Mauer ohne Betonfundament auskommt,hat mich der Post von Markus,nochmal überlegen lassen...
Auch die intensiven Gespräche mit meinen Nachbarn,die Ihr Häuschen/Grundstück schon ein paar Jährchen länger,bzw. von Anfang an haben,hat mich veranlasst,nun doch nen Betonfundament drunter zu setzen.
Ich konnte mir aus den Gesprächen,einige Beispiele nennen lassen,wie sehr der Boden bei uns immer noch arbeitet bzw. absackt.
Das Problem ist wohl vorallem,das der extreme Lehmboden,das Wasser in seinen Schichten quasi speichert und es dadurch stehen bleibt.
Wenn dann der Frost rein geht,wird daraus Eis und drückt dann dementsprechend.
Und da nun das Projekt sowieso größer ist als ursprünglich geplant,habe ich mir gesagt,"sicher ist sicher"...

Also in den letzten zwei Tagen einen Graben als Fundament für die Mauer ausgehoben.
1m tief,0,50m breit.
Für Mittwoch (wenn hoffentlich das Wetter mitspielt) ist der Beton bestellt.
Autsch...der Preis für den Fertigbeton,hat mich fast aus den Schuhen kippen lassen.
Da schüttet man ja quasi seine Kohle in den Graben...(und sieht danach nix mehr davon)

Aber trotzdem,ich fühl mich da auf Dauer irgendwie sicherer.

@Markus
Deine zweite(aktuelle) Mauer ist aber nicht aus den selben Steinen,wie die erste oder?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,
nein meine aktuelle Mauer sind frostfeste Mauersteine, die kosteten ca. 170€/Tonne.
Meine erste Mauer war Jurastein aus der Donaugegend, der zwar wiegesagt optisch
schön war, aber halt nicht frostfest.
Gut dass du dich für ein Fundament entschieden hast, mir wars mit dem Fundament auch
wohler. 
Allerdings hast du das Fundament schon sehr großzügig geplant,
also in meinen Augen wären 80 cm Tiefe auch absolut ausreichend gewesen.
Und wenn du das Fundament nur 30 cm breit machst würde das auch reichen, dann würdest
du wesentlich weniger Beton benötigen.
Weiterhin viel Freude und Schaffenskraft mit deinem Teichbauch wünscht dir.
Markus
Falls du den genauen Namen der aktuellen Steine brauchst, ich muss in 2 Wochen sowieso 
nochmals zu meinem Natursteinhändler, dann könnte ich den Fragen.


----------



## mcreal (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Markus,

danke für diese Info.
170 EUR für die Tonne Boah,das ist aber heftig.
Je nachdem wie weit ich morgen mit dem buddeln und fertigstellen des Fundament´'s komme,werde ich mal am Donnerstag nach geeigneten Steinen suchen.
Mir schwebt irgendwas "farbiges" vor.
Nur grau,wollte ich nicht unbedingt.Deshalb hat mir deine Mauer sehr gut gefallen.
Aber der Preis ist schon heftig.Meine Mauer wird ca. nen Meter hoch...



> Und wenn du das Fundament nur 30 cm breit machst würde das auch reichen, dann würdest du wesentlich weniger Beton benötigen.



Ja das stimmt schon.Aber bei einer Länge von 3 m,ist das arg eng,darin zu buddeln.
So,der Baum bzw. die Wurzel davon,ist nun raus.
Man,war das ne Buckelei.Ohne die spontane Hilfe meines Nachbarn,würde ich wahrscheinlich immer noch buddeln und hacken.
Er kam mir mit ner Seilwinde zu Hilfe.

Morgen habe ich noch nen paar Meter für das Fundament vor mir.Nachmittag kommt der Beton.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,


mcreal schrieb:


> Aber bei einer Länge von 3 m,ist das arg eng,darin zu buddeln.


Da bin ich froh, das wir uns von der Baustelle nebenan einen (Mini) Bagger leihen konnten.
13m per Hand hätten wir (für eine Grundstücksgrenzmauer) machen müssen :shock


> So,der Baum bzw. die Wurzel davon,ist nun raus.


 Spitze! 


> Man,war das ne Buckelei.Ohne die spontane Hilfe meines Nachbarn,würde ich wahrscheinlich immer noch buddeln und hacken.
> Er kam mir mit ner Seilwinde zu Hilfe.


Dafür sind doch Nachbarn da... entweder blöde Ratschläge geben oder den Geistesblitz haben und tatkräftig zur Hilfe eilen 


> Morgen habe ich noch nen paar Meter für das Fundament vor mir.Nachmittag kommt der Beton.


Viel Erfolg...und Fotos nicht vergessen 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Falls du den genauen Namen der aktuellen Steine brauchst, ich muss in 2 Wochen sowieso
> nochmals zu meinem Natursteinhändler, dann könnte ich den Fragen.


Hallo Markus,
ich würde mich auch über die genaue Bezeichnung der Steine auch freuen 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## mcreal (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Nabend zusammen,

buh bin ich geschafft.
Wieder mal den ganzen Tag gebuddelt,geschaufelt,von 09.00 Uhr bis 17.00 Uhr.
Dann noch 3 Stunden Beton gefahren und verfüllt.
Also eins weiß ich jetzt schon,dass mache ich nicht gleich wieder 

Meine Frau meinte schon:"so schön kann der Teich gar nicht werden,um diese ewige Buckelei zu rechtfertigen".
Na ich hoffe mal,Sie hat nicht Recht.

Das Fundament ist jedenfalls nun fertig.

@Andreas: Ja die Fotos vom Bauabschnitt...Wollte ich auch machen,bin aber vor lauter Stress gestern und heute nicht dazu gekommen.Aber so spannend sind die auch nicht.

Jetzt müssen wir uns erstmal nach den passenden Steinen umsehen.
Und dann muß ich mal sehen,wann ich zum eigentlichen ausbuddeln des Teiches komme.

Und ehe ich's vergesse,neue Frage   und zwar zum Thema Überlauf:

Soweit ich mich jetzt darüber belesen habe,gibt es wohl 2 Möglichkeiten.

Varinate 1: Loch in die Folie schneiden und ein Schlauchverbindungsstück (in gewünschter Höhe) einschrauben,daran einen Schlauch anschließen.
Der Vorteil hier ist wohl vorallem,dass man den Überlauf kaum sieht.

Variante 2: Loch in Folie schneiden und einen Flansch befestigen und daran nen KG Rohr.
                 An der Wasseroberfläche,sieht man dann das Winkelstück des KG Rohres raus 
                 gucken,was nicht besonders schön aussieht,wie ich zumindest finde.
                 (Ich hoffe Ihr wißt wie ich das meine...)
Der Vorteil an dieser Variante,durch drehen des Winkelstücks,kann ich den Überlauf dementsprechend einstellen/anpassen.

Welche Variante empfehlt Ihr bzw. wie habt Ihr das bei Euch gelöst?

Und nochwas: Der Überlauf soll in eine (noch zu errichtende) Sickergrube laufen,wie groß sollte diese dafür sein?

Viele Grüße

Mike


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,
super dass du schon so weit bist, ja Fotos sind immer interessant.
Wegen dem Überlauf, das habe ich anders gelöst.
Ich habe ja auf 2 1/2 Seiten einen Ufergraben und somit einen Uferdamm,
den hab ich einfach an einer gewollten Stelle um ein paar Zentimeter niedriger gemacht, und dies ist dann somit mein gewollter Überlauf. Auch in meinem Ufergraben hab ich das genauso
gelöst.
Klar kann man das auch mit KG Rohr lösen, aber da musst du dann schon wieder mit Flansch
und Kleber arbeiten, ist in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt nötig.
LG Markus


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,

wie auf meinen ersten beiden Bildern würde ich an einer Stelle wo es Dir gefällt,
die Folie 2-3cm tiefer machen und das Wasser über die Steinmauer laufen lassen.
Am Fuß der Mauer, also vorm Fundament, eine kleine Grube mit Überlaufkies.
Wie hoch steht bei Euch das Grundwasser, bzw. wie tief müsstest Du buddeln
bis Du da hinkommst?

Wegen der Steine:

Wasserbausteine wie hier z.B. kosten die Tonne 16 Euro 
http://www.schotterwerk-h-geiger.de/wasserbausteine.htm

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Wasserbausteine wie hier z.B. kosten die Tonne 16 Euro


Hab jetzt nicht nachgelesen...aber ist das dann mit Lieferung oder ohne? 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Selbstabholung


----------



## mcreal (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Nabend zusammen,

anbei mal nen Foto vom aktuellen Stand.
Bin richtig froh, das wir das gestern gemacht haben,da hatten wir schönes Wetter.
Heute hat es ab Nachmittag immer wieder geregnet.
Und dabei wäre das Projekt Fundament gestern fast doch noch ins "Wasser gefallen".
Für 17.00 Uhr war der Beton + Helfer bestellt.
Um 16.00 Uhr rief das beauftragte Fuhrunternehmen an,dass das Ortsansässige Betonmischwerk Haverie hat und es deshalb keinen Beton gibt.:shock
Ab da war hektischer Telefondienst angesagt.Zum Glück,konnten wir noch so kurzfristig ,was anderes auftreiben.





Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Wegen dem Überlauf, das habe ich anders gelöst.
> Ich habe ja auf 2 1/2 Seiten einen Ufergraben und somit einen Uferdamm,
> den hab ich einfach an einer gewollten Stelle um ein paar Zentimeter niedriger gemacht, und dies ist dann somit mein gewollter Überlauf. Auch in meinem Ufergraben hab ich das genauso
> gelöst.
> ...





CoolNiro schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> wie auf meinen ersten beiden Bildern würde ich an einer Stelle wo es Dir gefällt,
> die Folie 2-3cm tiefer machen und das Wasser über die Steinmauer laufen lassen.
> ...



Das wäre natürlich die einfachste Variante.Aber:
Bedenken 1:
Muß man da nicht Angst haben,das es da mal nen kleines Fischlein mit durch spült?
Bedenken 2:
Macht es den Steinen  bzw. den Fugen nix,wenn da "ständig" das Wasser mehr oder weniger "unkontrolliert" runter läuft?





CoolNiro schrieb:


> Wie hoch steht bei Euch das Grundwasser, bzw. wie tief müsstest Du buddeln bis Du da hinkommst?



Puh,ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung.
Aber wenn ich an die letzten extrem anstrengenden Tage des buddelns zurück denke und mir bewußt wird,was ich noch so an Buddelarbeit vor mir habe,dann möchte ich gar nicht wissen,wie tief ich dafür gehen müßte.:shock


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



> Das wäre natürlich die einfachste Variante.Aber:
> Bedenken 1:
> Muß man da nicht Angst haben,das es da mal nen kleines Fischlein mit durch spült?
> Bedenken 2:
> Macht es den Steinen bzw. den Fugen nix,wenn da "ständig" das Wasser mehr oder weniger "unkontrolliert" runter läuft?



Bedenken 1:
Da kannst Du mit Aquarium Silikon ein Plexiteil mit lauter Löchern einkleben,
oder ein Netz davor, oder wie bei mir mehrere Steine eng nebeneinander legen,
das enge Spalten entstehn. Bei mir ist seitdem noch keiner entwischt.
Falls doch, kann Dir das beim Rohr genau so passieren wenn Du nichts davor
machst.

Bedenken 2:
Normalerweise nicht, Du kannst es aber so steuern, das Du da wo der Überlauf
ist die Mauer ein klein wenig einbuchtest und die Fugen ausschlemmst. Da
Wasser aber eigentlich immer den einfachsten Weg geht sollte da nix passiern,
ausser das sich schönes __ Moos ansetzt  Und es läuft ja auch nicht ständig,
nur wenns mal so richtig schüttet.



> Puh,ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung.
> Aber wenn ich an die letzten extrem anstrengenden Tage des buddelns zurück denke und mir bewußt wird,was ich noch so an Buddelarbeit vor mir habe,dann möchte ich gar nicht wissen,wie tief ich dafür gehen müßte.



Schade, das würde der Sache noch eine ganz andere Qualität geben
mit immer gleichbleibendem Wasserstand, ständiger Frischwasserzufuhr,
immer klarem Wasser und einem schönen kleinen Wasserfall und das
Plätschern vom Quellstein. Das ist unbezahlbar und jede Mühe wert.
Das hört sich dann ungefähr so an:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/35819&d=1227183807

Aber das kann man nachträglich immer noch machen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,
erstmal ein Lob, das schaut ja schon gut aus,  bei dem Foto sieht man den Höhenunterschied
jetzt so richtig.


> Das wäre natürlich die einfachste Variante.Aber:
> Bedenken 1:
> Muß man da nicht Angst haben,das es da mal nen kleines Fischlein mit durch spült?
> Bedenken 2:
> Macht es den Steinen bzw. den Fugen nix,wenn da "ständig" das Wasser mehr oder weniger "unkontrolliert" runter läuft?


Zu 1
also ich hab meinen Teich jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre und bei mir war es erst einmal der Fall, dass der
Teich recht voll war, selbst da war kein großer Überlauf erkennbar.
Ich habe ja auf diesen Seiten auch meine Ufermatte darüber und deshalb zieht ja die Ufermatte
auch immer wieder das Wasser, wenn zuviel im Teich ist in den Ufergraben.
Da ja auch ziemlich was verdunstet und ich nicht sofort meinen Teich wieder auffülle, füllen die meisten normalen Regenschauer einfach meinen Teich wieder bis annähernd an den
normalen Level auf.
Also wegen Fischverlust brauchst du dir da keine Gedanken machen.
Zu 2
Das macht den Steinen nichts aus, ausserdem ist das ja kein Dauerzustand, sondern nur
bei extremen Regen.

Hast du auch schon mit dem Gedanken eines separaten Ufergraben gespielt?

Zu den Steinen, klar sind meine Steine recht teuer, aber ich finde es ist halt auch ein
Hingucker. Bei mir waren es an die 2 Tonnen, wobei es bei dir denke ich schon fast 3 - 4
Tonnen sein dürften. Eine Faustformel ist da pro Tonne ca. 4 - 5 lfm Mauer von 50 cm 
Höhe. Auch ich habe von meinem Betonwerk so Wasserbausteine geholt, die hab
ich dann auf meine Ufermatten gelegt, schauen auch schön aus, wiegesagt 
alles Geschmackssache und natürlich eine Frage des Preises.
Da bei mir aber die ersteSteinmauer dann doch nicht frostfest war (obwohl es so geheissen hat) und auch schon 30 Euro gekostet hat.
Habe ich dann mir beim zweiten mal gesagt, daß ich dann einfach auf Nummer sicher gehe.
Und das ist ja eine einmalige Anschaffung.
Aber es gibt mit Sicherheit günstigere und auch frostfeste Steine.
Anbei noch ein paar Fotos 
1. Foto neue Mauer in Nahaufnahme
2. Foto links vorne Überlauf, bei dem einzigen male wo der Teich übervoll war
3. Foto Aufnahme von der anderen Seite (Überlauf oben)
4. Foto links am Bachlauf die Wasserbausteine
5. Foto Nahaufnahme der Wasserbausteine
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Bedenken 1:
> 
> Aber das kann man nachträglich immer noch machen.



Stimmt,man muß sich ja auch noch was aufheben,für die Zeit danach.



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> erstmal ein Lob, das schaut ja schon gut aus,  bei dem Foto sieht man den Höhenunterschied
> jetzt so richtig.


Danke für die Blumen.Ich bin auch erstmal froh,das der ausgehobene Graben wieder zu ist.
Wir haben bei diesem Schmuddelwochenwetter,den richtigen Tag erwischt.



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hast du auch schon mit dem Gedanken eines separaten Ufergraben gespielt?



Habe ich mir bisher noch keine richtigen Gedanken darüber gemacht.
Aber ich denke,vielleicht ist jetzt der Jahreszeitpunkt mit dem aktuellen Baustand,bei dem ich derzeit bin,gar nicht so schlecht.
Es dauert (leider) nicht mehr lange,da ist es eh vorbei mit buddeln und Co.
Da kann man der "Theorie" wieder mehr Zeit widmen.
Mal sehen,was einem da noch alles so einfällt.



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Anbei noch ein paar Fotos
> 1. Foto neue Mauer in Nahaufnahme



Die Mauer sieht wirklich richtig klasse aus.Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Sieht man jetzt erst nochmal richtig in der Nahaufnahme.

Eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen,das ich  dieses Jahr den "Rohbau" noch fertig bekomme.
Soll heißen,Mauer fertig,Teich komplett ausgehoben,so das ich im Frühjahr die Folie legen kann.
Aber das wird wohl kaum zu schaffen sein.Man muß ja schließlich auch noch bissel arbeiten gehen.

Wenn die Mauer noch komplett fertig wird,wäre ich schon sehr zufrieden.
Denn in den nächsten Wochen,wird auf meiner Baustelle aus zeitlichen Gründen leider nicht viel passieren.

Nächste Woche muß ich erstmal auf Steinsuche gehen,den da bin ich diese Woche leider nicht dazu gekommen.

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Sommertraum1 (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Guten Morgen Mike,

jetzt schreib ich auch mal in deinem Thread, nachdem ich ja bis jetzt immer aufmerksam den Fortschritt deines Projektes verfolgt habe

Deine Teichlandschaft wird bestimmt einmal ganz toll aussehen. Vor allem kannst du soooooo viel größer bauen, als ich (was natürlich auch viel mehr Arbeit ist, gell)

Stell dir vor, ich hab sogar schon Wasser im Teich------Ja echt, es hat heut Nacht geschüttet wie aus Eimern, da steht das Wasser jetzt noch ein paar Zentimer hoch auf dem Lehmboden

Wünsche dir auch noch ganz viel Kraft und Elan

Gruß Marion


----------



## mcreal (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Nabend zusammen,


ich wollte hier mal ein "Lebenszeichen" von mir geben.
In den letzten Wochen ist am Projekt Teich leider nix weiter passiert.
Ich habe mal Andreas Rat befolgt und mich anderen wichtigen liegen gebliebenen Baustellen rund ums Haus gewidmet.(Zur Freude meine Frau)

Heute sind die Wasserbausteine gekommen.Habe erstmal 3 t bestellt.
Man waren da Brocken dabei.Heute alles rein geschleppt.Spüre meine Arme kaum noch...
Ich hoffe,nächste Woche mit der Mauer anfangen zu können.


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,
hey, das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus... da kann man schon ein wenig erahnen wie groß das nachher wird

Hast da ja echt was weggeackert...und natürlich die Steine wieder hin 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## mcreal (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Nabend zusammen,


auch wenn ich mich in der letzten Zeit hauptsächlich um meine anderen "Baustellen" gekümmert habe,ist dabei unser Teichprojekt zwar arg kurz gekommen,aber nicht vergessen worden. 
Ein Teil der Mauer steht bereits.Die Mauer sollte eigentlich vor dem Wintereinbruch komplett fertig sein.Aus Zeitmangel,wird dies wohl aber erst im Frühjahr.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Nikolai (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,

wenn die Mauerkrone halbwegs gleich hoch werden soll, solltest du frühzeitig schon mit anfangen die Steine so anzuordnen, daß der letzte obere Stein auf entsprechende Höhe kommt. Wenn Du erst in der obersten Lage damit anfängst, wirkt es unharmonisch und zusammengepusselt.
Bisher sieht es sehr gut aus

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



Nikolai schrieb:


> wenn die Mauerkrone halbwegs gleich hoch werden soll, solltest du frühzeitig schon mit anfangen die Steine so anzuordnen, daß der letzte obere Stein auf entsprechende Höhe kommt. Wenn Du erst in der obersten Lage damit anfängst, wirkt es unharmonisch und zusammengepusselt.
> Bisher sieht es sehr gut aus


*zustimm* 

Habe hier im Ort jemanden, der hat, nachdem ihm über die Jahre immer der Zaun zu Klump gefahren wurde, sich ne Mauer aus ähnlichen Steinen machen lassen... 
Daran wird wohl jedes Auto zerschellen 
ABER das Ding sieht einfach hässlich aus...
Anscheinend hatte der Handwerker nicht soviel Gefühl für das Material wie Du.

Du hast Dir richtig viel Mühe beim Plazieren der Steine gegeben 
Wenn Du nun noch den Tipp von Nikolai berücksichtigst, dann wird das Endergebnis sicherlich super!

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## expresser (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,

die Mauer sieht sehr gut aus!
Dass sie auch so bleibt solltest du beachten, dass sich kein Wasser hinter den Steinen befinden darf, das sich beim Frieren ausdehnt und von hinten an die Mauer drückt.
Wahrscheinlich hast du das ja e bedacht und füllst hinten mit Rollierung auf. Trotzdem würden Löcher in der Mauer dem (Regen)  Wasser den Abfluss erleichten. Das läßt sich mit einem möglichst großen Bohrer, für Löcher in den Fugen, auch nachträglich realisieren.

Das wäre mein Lösungsvorschlag.

Der, der schon einmal eine Mauer abbauen mußte, weil er das nicht berücksichtigt hat!


----------



## mcreal (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Jungs,

danke für eure Lob und den Tipps.
Vorallem das Lob muß ich aber meinem Bekannten weiter geben,denn er hat den Hauptanteil an dieser Mauer. 
Alleine hätte ich das nicht so weit geschafft,den die anderen offenen Baustellen müssen ebenfalls noch vor dem Wintereinbruch fertig sein.Es wird knapp
Aber morgen ist es mal wieder Zeit für die Mauer,da gehts weiter und ich hoffe,wir werden "fertig".Bis zum letzten Stein ziehen wir sie eh nicht hoch,da ich ja erst nächstes Jahr
mit dem ausschachten beginne.

@expresser
Danke für den Tipp.Habe ich bisher so nicht auf der Rechnung gehabt.
Wird morgen vor Baubeginn zur Diskussion gestellt 

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## mcreal (24. März 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hu hu... Hallo zusammen,

ja mich und mein Teichprojekt  gibt es auch noch.

Bei dem Wetter läßt man doch gern alle Arbeit im Haus liegen und widmet sich wieder der Außenanlage.

Endlich kann es wieder weiter gehen.Weiter geht es erstmal mit der Mauer.Die wird soweit fertig gestellt,dass ich den Teich demnächst ausheben oder besser gesagt ausschaufeln kann.
Nach einigen interessanten Diskussionen mit Teichbesitzern aus dem Bekanntenkreis,habe ich beschlossen zur Sicherheit und für die eigene innere Beruhigung,innen vor der Mauer noch eine Betonwand zu setzen.Ob dies unbedingt nötig gewesen wäre oder nicht,kann man sicher  darüber streiten.
Aber ich schlafe mit dieser Maßnahme wesentlich ruhiger.
Aktuelle Bilder reiche ich die Tage mal nach.
Wenn wir nächste Woche mit der Mauer hoffentlich fertig werden,kann ich Mitte April mit dem ausheben des Teiches anfangen.(Dafür habe ich mir extra noch ne Woche alten Urlaub aufgehoben).

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## mcreal (27. März 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo,

hab heute mal ein paar Bilder vom momentan aktuellen Stand gemacht.

Eine Frage ist in den letzten Tagen wieder aufgetaucht.
Geplant ist eigentlich den Teich nach Andy's Vorschlag anzulegen.
Also die Tiefzone direkt an der Terasse.
Jedoch frage ich mich,ob das von der Statik her nicht etwas unsicher ist?
Habe da bissel bedenken,nicht das mir dadurch eventuell mal die Teraase "weg rutschen" könnte?

Sollte man da etwas "Sicherheitsabstand" einhalten,bevor man in die Tiefe geht und wenn ja wieviel?

Grüße
Mike


----------



## mcreal (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> Eine Frage ist in den letzten Tagen wieder aufgetaucht.
> Geplant ist eigentlich den Teich nach Andy's Vorschlag anzulegen.
> Also die Tiefzone direkt an der Terasse.
> Jedoch frage ich mich,ob das von der Statik her nicht etwas unsicher ist?
> ...



Wie,keiner ne Meinung dazu?


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike.

Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir da leider nicht so recht weiter helfen. :?

Wenn Du nicht mauern möchtest, würde ich je nach Tragfähigkeit des Bodens und evtl. eindringenden Sickerwasser schon noch etwas Platz lassen, es sei denn das wird eine überhängende Holzterrasse.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Servus Mike,
also ich bin kein Statiker, aber vom Gefühl her würde ich nicht gleich in die Tiefe gehen.
Ich mache bei mir die Tiefste Stelle genau in der Mitte, hab ja auch einen halben Hochteich.
Somit steht dann nicht der volle Druck direkt an der Mauer an.
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Annett und Markus,


danke für euer Feedback.

@Annett:naja,in die Richtung überhängende Terrasse soll es schon gehen.Deswegen wollte ich von der Terasse aus direkt in die Tiefe gehen.

Wenn ich Dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe,heißt das: Die Leute die Ihren Teich mit einer überhängenden Holzterrasse gestalten,mauern an der Terassenseite?

@Markus: Ich möchte halt auch gern den Effekt,das der Wasserspiegel direkt unter der Terrasse steht.
Aber ich könnte ja trotzdem aus oben genannten Gründen,eine Art Flachwasserzone an der Terrassenseite machen und erst nach 20-30cm in die Tiefe gehen.
Sollte ja den gleichen Effekt haben,nur der Wasserdruck,wäre an dieser Stelle nicht so groß.

Grüße
Mike


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,

Du hast die Terasse doch auf Fundamente. Die Terasse hält ja jetzt auch.
Das der Wasserdruck etwas verändert kann ich mir in dem Fall nicht
vorstellen, wo sollte der Druck den auch hin ausweichen. Wenn Du 
aber ganz sicher gehn willst setzt vor die Terasse ein Eisengitter und
betonier es zu, gibt dann eh eine schönere Auflagefläche für die Folie.
Den Effekt der Tiefwasserzone direkt unter der Terasse würde ich mir
nicht nehmen lassen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,

ich meinte das so ähnlich, wie es Andy schreibt.

Das Gewicht der Terrasse + Personen verteilt sich dann über eine größere Fläche (mehrere Auflagen etwas hinter dem Ufer) und nicht punktuell am Rand was der Fall wäre, wenn man selbst mit Schuhgröße 39, 43 oder 45 an selbigen steht.


----------



## mcreal (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Danke euch für die Erklärungen.
Ich habe jetzt erstmal nen ca. 20 cm Rand an der Terasse gelassen und bin dann in die Tiefe gegangen.
Die sind dann noch bei Bedarf relativ schnell weg genommen.

Mal sehen ob ich das so mache wie Andy vorgeschlagen.Aber nochmal Betonieren...

Nun habe ich am WE das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und habe gebuddelt was das Zeug hält.
Die Hälfte der Tiefzone steht nun bei 60cm.Also nochmal 60cm und ich habe das gröbste geschafft.
Nun brauche ich erstmal paar Tage Pause.Man spürt wieder jeden Knochen und die Handgelenke schmerzen.Ich glaub ich werde alt.


----------



## pyro (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Meine Tiefzone ist 1,4m tief und ich hatte auch die Bedenken das mir Erdreich abrutscht. Das habe ich in meinem Bauthread kommuniziert.

Ich habe nun mittels einer M8 Gewindestange ins Erdreich gepiekst wie hart bzw. locker das ist. Desweiteren bat ich den schwersten in meiner Verwandschaft mit seinen 125 Kilogram mal eben direkt am Rand herumzuspringen.

Beide Tests brachten kein negatives Ergebnis und deshalb habe ich heute umgebaut. Nach einer 25cm tiefen ca. 30 cm breiten Flachwasserzone gehts bei mir jetzt steil bergab auf 1,40 Meter.


----------



## mcreal (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Nabend zusammen,

nicht das Ihr denkt,ich liege im meinem (Rest)Urlaub auf der faulen Haut.

Die letzten Tage waren extrem anstrengend,aber dafür sieht man jetzt wenigstens was.
Morgen wird noch etwas am Feinschliff gebastelt.Also nochmal die gröbsten Steine und Wurzeln raus.
Dann noch nen kleinen Graben ausschachten und mit Beton verfüllen,als Fundament für die letzte kleine Steinmauer an der Terrasseneingangsseite.
Damit wären dann die anstrengenden Buddelarbeiten erstmal geschafft.

Anbei der aktuelle Stand.
Gruß
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Klasse Bilder...
Wenn ich da an die ersten Bilder denke und den Entwurf von Andy... 
Da merkt man erstmal wie das real wirkt und wie Du das umgesetzt hast.

Find ich klasse!


----------



## pyro (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Sieht jetzt echt prima aus und ist super geworden ... wenn ich da an die ersten Bilder auf Seite 1 denke...

Was hast du da für ein Terassenholz? Wie behandelst Du das?


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,

das sieht doch schon super aus,
da hat sich das bischen Arbeit
doch echt gelohnt 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Servus Mike, 
schaut wirklich super aus, bist ja schon ganz schön weit.
ich würde die obere Stufe auch leicht nach aussen fallen lassen, damit dir dein Bodengrund
(falls du einen machst) nicht immer auf die nächste Stufe abrutscht.
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Nabend Jungs,

euer Zuspruch tut gut.Ist wie Balsam nach den ganzen anstrengenden Buddelarbeiten.




pyro schrieb:


> Sieht jetzt echt prima aus und ist super geworden ...
> wenn ich da an die ersten Bilder auf Seite 1 denke...
> 
> Was hast du da für ein Terassenholz? Wie behandelst Du das?



Das ist __ Douglasie Holz und wird von meiner Frau  mind. 2x im Jahr mit Douglasie Öl gestrichen.



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Servus Mike,
> schaut wirklich super aus, bist ja schon ganz schön weit.
> ich würde die obere Stufe auch leicht nach aussen fallen lassen, damit dir dein Bodengrund
> (falls du einen machst) nicht immer auf die nächste Stufe abrutscht.
> LG Markus



Du meinst ne kleine Schräge zur Betonwand hin?(abfallend)
Ich dachte wenn die einzelnen Zonen schön gerade sind,hält das Substrat?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Servus Mike


> Du meinst ne kleine Schräge zur Betonwand hin?(abfallend)
> Ich dachte wenn die einzelnen Zonen schön gerade sind,hält das Substrat?


ja, eine leichte Schräge zur Betonwand hin.
Ich habe bei mir immer viele __ Frösche und bei jeder Bewegung die sie am Boden machen
nahmen sie etwas Sand mit in die tieferen Zonen.
Bei einer leichten Schräge ist dies zwar nicht ausgeschlossen, aber mit Sicherheit wesentlich
geringer.
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Markus,

danke für den Tipp.Kann ich ja noch mit einarbeiten.

Was mir gerade einfällt,während ich mir hier gerade wieder andere Teichbaubilder ansehe.
Viele hier scheinen ja eine Sandschicht vor dem Vlies einzubringen.
Da ich auch ziemlich steinigen Boden mit vielen Wurzeln habe,wollte ich ebenfalls eine Sandschicht vor dem Vlies auftragen.Zumindest auf den geraden Grund/Bodenflächen.

Wie macht Ihr das an den realtiv steilen Seitenwänden zu den einzelnen Zonen?
Sand dafür besonders feucht machen?Oder wie hält die Sandschicht daran?


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,
Das einbringen von Sand am Grund oder bei den Höhenstufen sorgt eigentlich dafür, dass kleine Unebenheiten ausgeglichen werden... an steilen Wänden kommt das eher weniger zum Tragen, weil, wie Du schon festegestellt hast, die 'Vorbefestigung' nicht wirklich funktioniert.

Man könnte beim befüllen noch mit Sand "hinterspülen" und Hohlräume zu schliessen, wo man Sackung erwartet... 

Aber da ärde ich eher mit einer Mörtelmisxchung ausgleichen...

Das Hinterspülen mit Sand/Wasser funktioniert halt meist nur bei Teichschalen oder Rohren


----------



## pyro (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> danke für den Tipp.Kann ich ja noch mit einarbeiten.
> 
> ...



Ich fühle mich hier angesprochen mit dem Sand...

Ja, ich gebe unters Vlies noch eine Sandschicht und ich arbeite mit feuchtem Sand den ich dann modelliere bzw. abziehe ähnlich wie der Türke sein Dönerfleisch vom Spieß schneidet. Das funktioniert einwandfrei. Damit das ganze hält und nicht austrocknet besprühe ich die ganze Teichfläche mehrmals am Tag mit Wasser.


----------



## mcreal (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



pyro schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich hier angesprochen mit dem Sand...



Ja genau

Hatte mir deine Bilder nochmal angesehen und da ist mir dies aufgefallen.
Werde das mal so probieren.
Danke für diesen Tipp.

Nachdem die Buddelarbeit fast abgeschlossen ist,habe ich mich mal mit Filtersystemen beschäftigt.
In der Bauphase hatte ich mich bisher überhaupt noch nicht damit beschäftigt.
Eigentlich war für mich klar,dass es zumindest ein Durchlauffilter werden soll.
Nun frage ich mich allerdings,wie und vorallem wo,ich den Durchlauffilter platzieren soll.
Irgendwie habe ich diesen Punkt in der Bauphase vergessen mit einzuplanen.
Das Erdreich ringsherum,ist deutlich tiefer als die Wasseroberfläche.

Ein Druckfilter wäre für mich wohl dann die bessere Wahl,zumindest was die Platzierung betrifft.
Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl,das die Druckfilter wohl nicht sehr "beliebt" sind.
Zumindest liest man hier eher selten davon.
Was sind eigentlich die Nachteile éines Druckfilters vs Durchlauffilter?
Schlechtere Filterleistung,höherer Stromverbrauch?

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## mcreal (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> Nachdem die Buddelarbeit fast abgeschlossen ist,habe ich mich mal mit Filtersystemen beschäftigt.
> In der Bauphase hatte ich mich bisher überhaupt noch nicht damit beschäftigt.
> Eigentlich war für mich klar,dass es zumindest ein Durchlauffilter werden soll.
> Nun frage ich mich allerdings,wie und vorallem wo,ich den Durchlauffilter platzieren soll.
> ...



Hm,also die Frage ist für mich noch immer aktuell---

Obwohl ich dennoch versuchen werde,das ganze mit einem Durchlauffilter zu betreiben.
Was würdet Ihr mir als __ Filtersystem empfehlen?
Es muß/soll allerdings ein "fertige Lösung" sein.sprich kein Eigenbau.(Dazu fehlt mir die Zeit und Platz)

Gibt es eine etwas preisgünstigere qualitativ ebenbürtige Alternative zu den Oase Systemen?

Habe mir mal das Biosmart Set 14.000 angesehen.
Angegeben ist das für max. 7000l mit Fischbesatz.Bei mir dürften es 1000l mehr sein,muß ich dafür schon auf das nächst größere(teuere) System greifen?

Auf der anderen Seite,scheint mir diese Pumpenleistung für meinen Teich als überdimensioniert.
Die ist mit 3400l/h angegeben.Nach meiner Rechnung,müßte die einzusetzende Pumpe nur 1800l/h machen.
Richtig oder Falsch?

Grüße
Mike


----------



## pyro (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Bei Filtern hab ich leider keine Ahnung und kann Dir nicht helfen. Ich wollte nochmal was zum Sand unter dem Vlies sagen.

Ich habe nun mehrere Teichbauthreads gesehen wo sehr steiniger Boden vorhanden war und trotz 300er Vlies nichts gemacht wurde - es funktioniert also auch ohne diesen aufwendigen Sandauftrag. Ich habe 500er Vlies und die Sandpolsterung weil ich genug Sand vom Aushub hatte, die Sandpolsterung sicher nicht schadet und lieber 200% Sicherheit.


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike.

Bitte stell solche Detailfragen (Technik) in den passenden Unterforen (Technik im und am Teich). Dort werden sie von den "Wissenden" eher gelesen, als im allgemeinen Teichbau. 
Das gilt dem entsprechend auch für Pflanzenfragen usw.
Mag für Dich erstmal umständlich sein, aber bei derzeit 300 neuen Beiträgen pro Tag liest kaum noch einer alles...


----------



## mcreal (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Annett,

dann werde ich das gleich mal dort posten.

Danke.

Grüße
Mike


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,
ich habe zwar nicht mehr den ganzen Thread im Kopf, aber hast Du überhaupt vor in
Deinen Teich Fische zu geben? Und wenn ja, dann welche?
Vielleicht erübrigt sich dann auch die Frage mit dem Filter, bei richtiger Unterwasser-
bepflanzung und auch Fischwahl ist es meiner Erfahrung nach nicht zwingen notwendig
einen Filter zu betreiben um klares Wasser bzw. Bodensicht zu erhalten.
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Markus,

also ein gewisser Fischbesatz ist schon geplant.
Nur in welche Richtung es geht,sind wir uns noch nicht ganz sicher.
Meine Frau würde sehr gern den einen oder anderen Koi im Teich schwimmen sehen.

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Dondle (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hi, Mike
ich bin was das angeht zwar auch kein Profi, aber bei (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) 8000 Liter und einem kleinen Filter ist das glaube ich zu viel mit Koi. 
Ansonsten finde ich deinen Teich ganz hübsch (von der Form)

LG Robert


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hi Mike,
Für Koi ist Dein Teich eher grenzwertig,
so an Naturteich hast du eher gar nicht gedacht?
Ich wüsste dazu die passenden Fische,
da kannst Du Dir sogar den Filter sparen.
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo ihr zwei,

ja ich weiß,für Kois ist die Teichgröße nicht ideal.
Obwohl man ja meißtens liest,5000l für den ersten Koi und jeder weitere 1000l.
Dann muß man aber sicherlich beim __ Filtersystem etwas größeres nehmen.

Aber vorerst gehe ich mal von paar Goldies oder änlichen aus.

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## mcreal (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo zusammen,

neues gibt es von unserem Teichprojekt nicht.Ist ja auch soweit fertig und ruht nun unter Abdeckplanen.

Aber,folgende Frage habe ich:

Habe den Teich mittels Seil längs und quer für den Folienbedarf ausgemessen.
Dabei bin ich auf 7x7,10m gekommen.
Ich wollte daraufhin Folie in 8x8m bestellen.
Ein Bekannter meinte,er würde zur Sicherheit noch nen Meter mehr nehmen.
Aber ich will ja auch kein Geld "weg werfen"

Was meint Ihr,die 8x8m sollten doch ausreichen oder?

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## pyro (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Ich habe bei meinem Teich 5,90 x 6,60m gemessen und daraufhin eine Folie 7,62 x 7m bestellt (EPDM-Maß).

Die Folie kam mit einem guten Zuschuss woraufhin ich meinen Teich nochmal vergrößert habe. Darauf sollte man zwar nicht spekulieren aber 50 cm Überstand am Teichufer sollte wenn man gewissenhaft gemessen hat reichen. Ich würde 8x8m kaufen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,
wenn Du gewissenhaft gemessen hast - und davon gehe ich aus, dann sollten
8 x 8 m reichen.
Ich habe bei mir auch knapp gemessen und habe an manchen Stellen nur ca. 15 cm Überstand 
aber warum auch mehr?  Damit ich sie hinterher abschneide?
Bei mir wären es dann auch gleich wieder 6m² mehr Folie gewesen - und das muss ja nicht
sein.
Die 40 - 50 cm Überstand die Du dann hast reichen völlig aus, da ja bei Dir auch kein
Erweiterungspotential vorhanden ist 
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Nabend,

danke Jungs.
Das wollte ich hören...


----------



## mcreal (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo zusammen,

am WE will ich die Folie + Vlies bestellen.

Folgende Frage drängt sich mir noch auf:

Wenn ich die Folie gelegt habe,braucht diese ja noch etwas Zeit,bis sie sich "endgültig" gesetzt hat.
Gibt es dafür ne Faustregel,wie lange dies dauert?

Die Folie will ich unter der letzten Steinreihe einklemmen.
Wie lange sollte ich für die letzte Steinreihe damit warten?
Denn wenn diese dann "eingeklemmt" ist,ist ja kein großes Spiel mehr da.

Grüße
Mike


----------



## mcreal (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo,

hm,auch wenn mir noch keiner was zu meiner Frage gesagt hat,habe ich noch eine 

Ich habe noch so eine Plastenoppenfolie übrig.Diese nimmt man normalerweise zum Schutz/Abdichten am Mauerwerk.
Da ich an meiner Steinwand von innen,teilweise noch die eine oder andere scharfe Kante bzw. relativ spitze Steine habe,wollte ich diese Noppenfolie zum "entschärfen" vor dem Vlies legen.
Da es heute ja ziemlich warm ist,wurde diese realtiv "weich" und riechte etwas arg nach "Chemie".

Meine Frage:
Kann ich diese für diesen Zweck einsetzen,oder birgt das irgendwelche Gefahren für die Wasserwerte?(eventuell "giftig")

Aber da diese ja vor dem Vlies liegt,hat diese ja eigentlich keinen Wasserkontakt und da sollte ja nix passieren können oder?

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> Meine Frage:
> Kann ich diese für diesen Zweck einsetzen,oder birgt das irgendwelche Gefahren für die Wasserwerte?(eventuell "giftig")
> 
> Aber da diese ja vor dem Vlies liegt,hat diese ja eigentlich keinen Wasserkontakt und da sollte ja nix passieren können oder?


Hallo Mike,
Vorhandene Chemikalien und Weichmacher müssten sich ja von der Noppenfolie auslösen und  durch das Vlies und in bzw. durch die Folie diffundieren... also sich übertragen... das halte ich eigentlich für eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## mcreal (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Andreas,

habe ich mir eigentlich auch gesagt,das da nix passieren sollte.
Wollte mir nur nochmal für die innere Beruhigung ne andere Meinung einholen.

Danke.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,
wie gesagt, ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich... unmöglich will ich nicht schreiben, dafür fehlen mir die passenden kenntnisse.

Wieviel Gramm hat das Vlies?

Noppenfolie ist halt ersmal nicht primär für oberirdischen Einsatz gedacht, also ist es eigentlich keiner Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt. Zwar entstehen in den oberen Erdschichten höhere Temperaturen, aber das kann man glaub ich nicht mit direkter Sonneneinstrahlung vergleichen.


----------



## mcreal (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> wie gesagt, ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich... unmöglich will ich nicht schreiben, dafür fehlen mir die passenden kenntnisse.
> 
> Wieviel Gramm hat das Vlies?
> ...



Hallo Andreas,

es ist ein 500g Vlies.

Ich bin auf die Idee gekommen,weil ich noch eine Rolle von dem Zeug über habe.
Es macht sich als "Entschärfung" für etwas scharfkantige Betonreste (Noppen nach aussen) sehr gut.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## mcreal (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo zusammen,

am WE ist geplant,dass endlich die Folie gelegt wird.Und dann natürlich Wasser marsch...
Leider scheint der Wettergott es momentan mit mir nicht gut zu meinen.
Aktuell soll es bis Donnerstag super schön sein/werden,mit Temp. deutlich über 20 °C und 
pünktlich ab Freitag deutlich kälter und  
Zumindest Sonntag's soll es dann wieder besser werden.
Ich hoffe ja noch,dass sich im laufe der Woche,das WE Wetter doch noch zu unseren gunsten/Vorhaben entwickelt/verschiebt.

Wie sind eigentlich Eure Erfahrungen mit Folie verlegen,gibt es eine "Mindesttemparatur" die vorhanden sein sollte,um die Folie zu verlegen.
Allgemein wird ja immer geschrieben,man soll sich möglichst einen warmen Tag raus suchen,aber wo geht der los?


VG
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Nehme die negative Wettervorhersage als Chance weitere Fehler oder Fragepunkte zu klären.

Ich wollte gestern/vorgestern schon so so weit seinwie heute... aber Gewitter hat hat vorhaben gestoppt...
so konnte ich in ruhe heute mit meinem Vater die ersten schienen befestigen....


----------



## mcreal (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Andreas,

ja,damit kann man sich(ne weile) "trösten",aber langsam wird es doch Zeit...:beten
Ich bin eigentlich ein ziemlich geduldiger und entspanner Mensch,aber nun kann ich die (eigentlich fertige) notdürftig abgedeckte Baustelle nicht mehr sehen.
Zumal dieses WE seit 1 Monat,wieder mein erstes freies ist.
Danach geht 14 Tage (arbeitsbedingt) wieder nichts.

VG
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> Zumal dieses WE seit 1 Monat,wieder mein erstes freies ist.
> Danach geht 14 Tage (arbeitsbedingt) wieder nichts.


Kann ich verstehen... ich will ja auch fertig werden...
Die Pflanzen in den Kübeln wachsen was das Zeug hält... dann bekomme ich hier aus dem Forum noch welche und die Pflanzen aus den Baumärkten warten auch nur drauf endlich Teichwasser zu schnuppern 
Wie heisst es so schön?! Geduld ist eine Tugend


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,


> Zumal dieses WE seit 1 Monat,wieder mein erstes freies ist.


Das kenne ich, ich arbeit im Schichtdienst und habe nur 1 freies WE im Monat.
Dafür aber viel Tagesfreizeit und Freizeit unter der Woche.
LG Markus


----------



## Nikolai (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,

zu Deiner Frage


> Wie sind eigentlich Eure Erfahrungen mit Folie verlegen,gibt es eine "Mindesttemparatur" die vorhanden sein sollte,um die Folie zu verlegen.
> Allgemein wird ja immer geschrieben,man soll sich möglichst einen warmen Tag raus suchen,aber wo geht der los?



Schwarze PVC-Folie wird in der Sonne schön warm und wird sehr weich und anschmiegsam. Damit läßt sie sich wunderbar verlegen. Beim Verkleben ist es besser wenn sie nicht gar so warm ist, sonst trocknet der Kleber zu schnell und man kommt mit der damit verbundenen Arbeit nicht nach.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## mcreal (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

@Markus

normalerweise ist es bei mir auch nicht so extrem,wie diesen Monat,was die WE angehen.
Aber dafür sind jetzt ne Menge Überstunden angelaufen,die ich dann im Juni wieder absetzen kann.
Da springt dann gleich mal ne Woche frei raus,da wird die Zeit für den Garten/Teich nachgeholt.

@Nikolai

Gut,zum reinen verlegen der Folie,heißt das,je sonniger und wärmer,umso besser.Klar.
Aber gibt es eine Art "Mindesttemparatur"?

VG
Mike


----------



## pyro (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Servus Mike!

Ich hab meine EPDM am Ostersamstag verlegt - ein sonniger Tag mit Temperaturen um die 22 - 25 Grad.

Wir mussten Socken anziehn und haben die Teichfolie auch immer etwas mit Wasser bespritzt sonst gabs heisse Absätze... also verbrannte Fußsohlen.
Da die schwarze Folie jeden Sonnenstrahl magisch anzieht ist denke ich nicht die Temperatur ausschlaggebend sondern die Tatsache ob die Sonne scheint oder nicht.


Hier bei mir hat es seit Tagen keinen Tropfen mehr geregnet - ich muss jede Woche paar hundert Liter Wasser nachfüllen und es ist kein Regen in Sicht - dafür 31 Grad am Donnerstag.

Könnte mir jemand Regen vorbeischicken bitte !!???!!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,
ab ca. 20 Grad Aussentemperatur kannst Du die Folie gut verlegen, da wird sie weich.
Wenn Du sie vorher direkt in die Sonne legst ist sie noch um einiges biegsamer.
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



pyro schrieb:


> Servus Mike!
> 
> Da die schwarze Folie jeden Sonnenstrahl magisch anzieht ist denke ich nicht die Temperatur ausschlaggebend sondern die Tatsache ob die Sonne scheint oder nicht.



Hallo Jürgen,

ja,so dachte ich mir das auch bisher.Lieber ein/zwei Grad weniger,dafür sollte lieber die Sonne richtig scheinen statt stark bewölkt.
Wir können uns mit Regen die letzten Tage nicht beschweren.
An den warmen Tagen hats zweimal Nachmittags ordentlich gekracht und kräftig geregnet.
Danach kam die Sonne wieder raus.



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> ab ca. 20 Grad Aussentemperatur kannst Du die Folie gut verlegen, da wird sie weich.
> Wenn Du sie vorher direkt in die Sonne legst ist sie noch um einiges biegsamer.
> LG Markus



Hallo Markus,

das sollte ja zumindest am Sonntag gut möglich sein.
Freitag und Samstag kann ich mir das wohl abschminken.
Laut Wettervorhersage an den beiden Tagen,immer mal Regen und mit 17°C auch ziemlich kühl.
Sonntags soll dann wieder trocken und um die 20°C werden.
Dann wird der Gartenschlauch gequält.

VG
Mike


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike.

Nur noch ein kurzer Hinweis: Wenn Du Deinen evtl. vorhandenen Rasen nicht killen möchtest, dann lass die Folie nicht zu lange ausgebreitet darauf liegen. Im Nu ist sonst der Rasen erstmal hinüber...


----------



## mcreal (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Annett,

danke für den Hinweis.
Hatte das irgendwo schonmal gelesen,das das der rasen ziemlich schnell übel nehmen kann.
Wenn ich mit der "Baustelle Garten" fertig bin,muß/will ich zwar eh neuen Rasen anlegen,aber aufpassen werde ich trotzdem.
Muß ja nicht schlimmer aussehen,als es jetzt schon ist.


----------



## mcreal (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Nabend zusammen,

so,nach gefühlten ewigen Zeiten,war es heute wiedermal soweit und ich konnte 
mich meinem Teichprojekt widmen.

O.K.,spannendes gibt es nicht zu berichten.
Der Tag heute,war dennoch größenteils mit einkaufen belegt.
Sand,Kies und noch ein paar Pflanzen.

Später habe ich mir noch eine kleine "Substratsperre" angelegt und die NG Klemmschienen
angebracht.
Danach nochmal nen kleinen Kontrollgang durch den Teich,zwecks Wurzeln und Steine.

Und Morgen soll es endlich los gehen.Vlies+Folie+Ufermatten.....Wasser :beten
Bin auf den morgigen Tag schon ganz aufgeregt:freu
Ich glaub ich mach heut Nacht kein Auge zu.

Wieviel Zeit sollte ich für das legen des Vlies einplanen?
Ab 13.00 Uhr kommen die ersten Helfer.


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,
das Vlies ist recht schnell verlegt... einzig in Deiner Ecke wirst Du genauer hinschauen müssen...
Ich habe erstmal die relativ graden Gereiche ausgelegt, um dann mich den Ecken und Wällen zu widmen.
In Deinem Teich würde ich erst alle langen graden auslegen und dann die Enden und die Ecke überlappend legen.

Btw. falls Du dich bei den Schienen vertan haben solltest... ich hätte noch eine über 

Nachtragder doch erst die Enden und dann schön gemütlich die einfachen Bahnen legen... 
Ist hlt ein klein wenig wie Päckchen packen oder nähen... es sollte halt bequem liegen.


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Das Vlies verlegen war bei mir einfach... kann ja überall wo es "zwickt" eingeschnitten werden und damit sauber verlegt werden. Ich glaub dafür hab ich keine Stunde benötigt.

Aus was für nem Holz ist Deine Terrasse und wie ist die behandelt worden? Öl, Lasur...??



Ich hab heut ein kleines Highlight an meinem Teich gestaltet das mir seeehr gut gefällt, morgen werd ich wohl mal nichts tun bzw. nachdenken über den Rand und den Steg.


----------



## mcreal (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Andreas und Jürgen,

naja,so wie das bei Euch klingt,muß ich zwecks Vlies verlegen keine Hektik machen und kann nen Stündchen länger schlafen.
Aber ich fürchte,dass ich morgen eh zeitig wach bin bzw. nicht mehr schlafen kann.



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Btw. falls Du dich bei den Schienen vertan haben solltest... ich hätte noch eine über



Ich habe noch ca. 40 cm übrig.Hatte ziemlich genau (knapp) gemessen.




pyro schrieb:


> Aus was für nem Holz ist Deine Terrasse und wie ist die behandelt worden? Öl, Lasur...??



Das ist __ Douglasie.Wir streichen die 2x im Jahr mit Öl.(Ja ok,meine Frau  )


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ca. 40 cm übrig.Hatte ziemlich genau (knapp) gemessen.


Ich habe auch genau gemessen... aber NG war der Meinung mir eine Schiene mehr schicken zu müssen 

Ich dürfte am Schluss so 50-70cm übrig haben + die verzählte Schiene.

Zurückschicken macht aber auch keinen Sinn...die Versandkosten machen das ja eher zu Nichte.


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> Das ist __ Douglasie.Wir streichen die 2x im Jahr mit Öl.(Ja ok,meine Frau  )


Ich denke, dass Jürgen darauf anspielt, dass das Öl ggf. in den Teich ausgewaschen wird.

Wie man das aber verhindert? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## mcreal (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Jürgen darauf anspielt, dass das Öl ggf. in den Teich ausgewaschen wird.
> 
> Wie man das aber verhindert? Keine Ahnung.



Puh,na Ihr zwei bringt mich wieder auf Gedanken/Sorgen 

War das der Hintergrund Jürgen?

Ehrlich gesagt,hatte ich mir dieser Tage schonmal ähnliche Gedanken dazu gemacht bzw. sind mir eingefallen.
Allerdings mehr zum Thema Dreck/Staub auf der Terasse,der dann bei Regen in den Teich läuft/abgespült wird.
Nun,wie soll man dies lösen/verhindern.Ne Art "Minidachrinne" vielleicht,aber wie soll das aussehen.
An das Öl,habe ich bisher noch nicht gedacht.
Obwohl,das bringt man ja an einem warmen sonnigen Tag auf und dies trocknet(zieht ein) dann auch ziemlich schnell.
Und wenn es einmal ins Holz eingezogen ist,kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen,dass das dann noch in den Teich gelangen sollte...


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Bingo... 100 Punkte.

Bei mir liegen seit 10 Tagen meine Stegbalken am Start - dazu hab ich in meinem Farbenlager von Xyladekor über Holzgel bis hin zu Terassenholz-Pflegeöl usw. fast die ganze Pallette aber ich weis nicht was ich machen soll...

Das Lärchenholz das ich auf die Balken montiere wird nicht gestrichen aber die Balken sind aus Kieferholz das braucht nen Anstrich sonst ist nach 2-3 Jahren der Steg kaputt.

Lärchenbalken gibts im Sägewerk nicht sonst hätt ich das so gelöst ....  bisher hab ich im ganzen Forum auch noch keine Antwort bezüglich teichverträglichem Anstrich gelesen und weis mir keinen Rat...


EDIT... Bei meinem alten Teich hatte ich eine Brücke... die Balken habe ich an Land mit Xyladekor gestrichen und dann 10 Tage liegen lassen, täglich anständig von allen Seiten mit dem __ Wasserschlauch abgespritzt und mit einem Lappen drübergewischt. Die Balken wurden dann nachdem die Brücke überm Teich war nie mehr gestrichen.


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Pyro Ich hab auch Tannenbalken und auch andere Holz Sorten am Wasser . Nu Streiche ich es nicht aber Du könntest Bootslack benutzen das geht Gruss Reiner


----------



## mcreal (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Hallo Pyro Ich hab auch Tannenbalken und auch andere Holz Sorten am Wasser . Nu Streiche ich es nicht aber Du könntest Bootslack benutzen das geht Gruss Reiner



Naja,aber ne Holzterasse ohne streichen/pflegen mit Öl,das geht irgendwie auch nicht.
Frage mich gerade wie das "die anderen" machen,bzw. ob Sie bisher damit ein Problem bekommen haben.
Denn hier gibt es so viele Teichbilder,wo die Holz-Terasse auch direkt an den Teich reicht.


----------



## mcreal (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo zusammen,

man,was war das heute für ein traumhafter Tag.
So super schön,sonnig und warm,war es eigentlich erst für morgen gemeldet.

Und da wir (wiedermal) nicht so weit gekommen sind,wie es von uns geplant war,nutze ich (kurzfristig) morgen nochmal das schöne Wetter und kämpfe weiter mit den Falten.

13.30 Uhr haben wir (wir waren insgesamt 8 Leutchen) die Folie gelegt.
Boah,war das Zeug schwer.
Danach sind wir bald wahnsinnig mit dem Kampf gegen die Falten geworden.
Dafür ist viel Zeit drauf gegangen.Das Wasser war schweine kalt, da kriegst Frostbeulen.

Bevor ich für heute Feierabend gemacht habe,wurde noch der Flansch für den Überlauf eingebaut.
Morgen noch bissel Sand und Kies holen und dann gehts weiter.


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> Naja,aber ne Holzterasse ohne streichen/pflegen mit Öl,das geht irgendwie auch nicht.
> Frage mich gerade wie das "die anderen" machen,bzw. ob Sie bisher damit ein Problem bekommen haben.
> Denn hier gibt es so viele Teichbilder,wo die Holz-Terasse auch direkt an den Teich reicht.



Das wäre eine interessante Frage... würde mir gerade im Moment auch sehr helfen.


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Oh... Du hast aber sehr viel Folienverschnitt... schade drum, da hättest den Teich doch nen Meter größer machen können.

Das mit den Falten wird schon... 

Wie gross ist der Teich eigendlich und wie tief??


----------



## mcreal (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



pyro schrieb:


> Oh... Du hast aber sehr viel Folienverschnitt... schade drum, da hättest den Teich doch nen Meter größer machen können.
> 
> Das mit den Falten wird schon...
> 
> Wie gross ist der Teich eigendlich und wie tief??



Hi Jürgen,

frag mal nicht wieviel Vlies ich übrig habe....
Naja,besser wie zu wenig.

Der Teich hat ca. 12qm und ist 1,40m tief.(o.k.,nun vielleicht nur noch 1,35m  )


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> frag mal nicht wieviel Vlies ich übrig habe....
> Naja,besser wie zu wenig.


Hallo Mike,
da geht es mir genauso *seufz*
Mal gucken was ich damit mache... wie schonmal in meinem Thread geschrieben... man könnte einen Mantel draus machen... nur ist der halt nicht wasserdicht


----------



## mcreal (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> da geht es mir genauso *seufz*
> Mal gucken was ich damit mache... wie schonmal in meinem Thread geschrieben... man könnte einen Mantel draus machen... nur ist der halt nicht wasserdicht



Hallo Andreas,

ja stimmt.Hattest Du ja ebenfalls geschrieben.
Und ich war froh,dass heute Klee auf hatte,weil ich Bedenken hatte ,das der Vlies nicht reicht.

Ich brauch auch so ne schicke Wathose wie Du Andreas.
Wo hast Du deine her,gibt es sowas im Baumarkt?
Sind die Gummistiefel an dieser "angeschweißt",also Wasserdicht?
Habe bisher keine Ahnung von den Dingern.Hätte mir nie träumen lassen,das ich mal sowas brauche.


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Also mir ist letzten Endes gar nicht so viel Vlies übrig geblieben... ich hab sogar noch 6 QM Vlies nachgeordert für mein Bachlaufbecken...

Ich hab das Vlies aber auch ganz und gar nicht so sparsam verlegt wie Du - der gesamte Tiefbereich hat mindestens doppelt, teilweise 4-fach Vlies da hier der Wasserdruck enorm ist. Die Betonplatte wo sich der Steg abstützt hat 3-fach Vlies und ansonsten habe ich sicher einige QM wo 2-fach Vlies liegt. Am Uferwall und an den gemauerten Steinen liegt auch überall doppelt Vlies.


----------



## pyro (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> Ich brauch auch so ne schicke Wathose wie Du Andreas.
> Wo hast Du deine her,gibt es sowas im Baumarkt?
> Sind die Gummistiefel an dieser "angeschweißt",also Wasserdicht?
> Habe bisher keine Ahnung von den Dingern.Hätte mir nie träumen lassen,das ich mal sowas brauche.



Mir reichts wenn ich diese Teile im Hochwassereinsatz bei der FFW trage. Die Wathosen von der FFW und THW sind aber auch nochmal eine ganz andere Qualitätsstufe. Für meinen Teichbau brauchte ich sowas bisher nicht.

Die Wathosen für den Heimgebrauch sollte es im Baumarkt geben und selbstverständlich sind da Gummistiefel angeschweisst sonst würde ja das Wasser reindrücken.


----------



## mcreal (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



pyro schrieb:


> Mir reichts wenn ich diese Teile im Hochwassereinsatz bei der FFW trage. Die Wathosen von der FFW und THW sind aber auch nochmal eine ganz andere Qualitätsstufe. Für meinen Teichbau brauchte ich sowas bisher nicht.
> 
> Die Wathosen für den Heimgebrauch sollte es im Baumarkt geben und selbstverständlich sind da Gummistiefel angeschweisst sonst würde ja das Wasser reindrücken.



Da werde ich morgen mal sehen,ob ich was passendes finde.
Hätte auch nicht gedacht,das ich mir sowas nochmal anschaffen muss.
Aber das Wasser war heute so extrem kalt,das ich es nicht lange genug aushalten konnte.
Nun wird aber ab morgen der Wasserspiegel so hoch,das normale Gummistiefel nicht mehr reichen.Und da ich noch die Folie unter die Klemmleisten anbringen muss,sowie eine Holzblende davor befestigen möchte,muß ich dazu im Tiefwasserbereich stehen.
Und das in Badehose...ne,da friert mir ja das Gehirne ein


----------



## mitch (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

hallo mike,



> Denn hier gibt es so viele Teichbilder,wo die Holz-Terasse auch direkt an den Teich reicht.


 
meinst du so:  

seit 7 jahren ist das holz wind und wetter ohne farbe/öl ausgestzt - ich mag es wenn das douglasienholz grau wird


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



pyro schrieb:


> Ich hab das Vlies aber auch ganz und gar nicht so sparsam verlegt wie Du - der gesamte Tiefbereich hat mindestens doppelt, teilweise 4-fach Vlies da hier der Wasserdruck enorm ist. Die Betonplatte wo sich der Steg abstützt hat 3-fach Vlies und ansonsten habe ich sicher einige QM wo 2-fach Vlies liegt. Am Uferwall und an den gemauerten Steinen liegt auch überall doppelt Vlies.


Hallo Jürgen, ich hab schon ein schlechtes gewissen, weil es eh schon so 'fett' ist mit meinem 900er vlies


pyro schrieb:


> Mir reichts wenn ich diese Teile im Hochwassereinsatz bei der FFW trage. Die Wathosen von der FFW und THW sind aber auch nochmal eine ganz andere Qualitätsstufe. Für meinen Teichbau brauchte ich sowas bisher nicht.
> Die Wathosen für den Heimgebrauch sollte es im Baumarkt geben und selbstverständlich sind da Gummistiefel angeschweisst sonst würde ja das Wasser reindrücken.


Klar gibt es Wathosen auch im Baumarkt und im Anglerbereich...
Es war halt für mich gut gelaufen...hab mir im Kopf sowas angedacht und hab gleich am 16.5. so ne hose bei toom in der Anglerangebotsaktion für 16 euro gekauft.

Und ich bereue es nicht...... Jogginghose drunter und man kann echt lange im Wasser sein...
Ich hab es gestern mit kurzer Hose gemacht... ich war an den Beinen total verschwitzt und es war auf dauer unangenehm...

Vielleicht mal bei toom in der nähe nachfragen, falls du einen hast...vielleicht können sie dir ja noch eine besorgen


----------



## mcreal (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mitch schrieb:


> hallo mike,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo mitch,

ja Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden...
Dieses Grau wollen wir gerne vermeiden,deshalb das regelmäßige ölen.

Aber bei Deinem niedlichen Vierbeiner sind wir uns einig.
Den würden wir sofort "übernehmen".
Der würde sich bestimmt auch bei uns so wohl fühlen.


----------



## mitch (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

nur so - es ist eine 4beinerin   manchmal auch ne 4beinige zicke


----------



## mcreal (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Klar gibt es Wathosen auch im Baumarkt und im Anglerbereich...
> Es war halt für mich gut gelaufen...hab mir im Kopf sowas angedacht und hab gleich am 16.5. so ne hose bei toom in der Anglerangebotsaktion für 16 euro gekauft.
> 
> Und ich bereue es nicht...... Jogginghose drunter und man kann echt lange im Wasser sein...
> ...



Danke für den Tipp.
Wenn ich morgen bei Hornbach nix passendes finde,gucke ich am Dienstag mal bei Toom.
Ist bei mir auf der Arbeit gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## pyro (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen, ich hab schon ein schlechtes gewissen, weil es eh schon so 'fett' ist mit meinem 900er vlies



Wir haben ja kein 900er Vlies... ich hatte ein 500er und für das Bachlaufbecken hab ich 300er gekauft.

Aber auch beim 900er hätte ich es wohl nicht viel anders verlegt wenn ich so viel Vlies hier habe.


----------



## Piddel (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.
> Wenn ich morgen bei Hornbach nix passendes finde,gucke ich am Dienstag mal bei Toom.
> Ist bei mir auf der Arbeit gleich um die Ecke.



Hallo,

fahr besser gleich in einen ( möglichst größeren ) Angelladen. 
Da gibt es Wathosen in allen Größen und verschiedenen Materialen z.B. Neopren für u.U. längere Einsätze im Wasser.


----------



## mcreal (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Peter,

das werde ich morgen wohl auch machen müssen.
Befürchte nur,das ich in einem speziellen Anglergeschäft deutlich mehr bezahlen muß.
Brauche ja keine Profi Ausrüstung.

Ich war heute bei Hornbach,Praktiker,Hellweg und Obi.Überall Fehlanzeige zum Thema Wathose.

@Andreas
Da scheint's Du echt Glück gehabt zu haben.Werde morgen nochmal Toom ansteuern,vielleicht haben die von der Aktion noch was über.
Ansonsten habe ich noch nen Sportgeschäft als Möglichkeit.Oder dann doch eben Anglergeschäft.

Wie sind bei diesen Dingern eigentlich die Größen eingeteilt,geht das nach Schuhgröße?


----------



## mcreal (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Jetzt habe ich mein Tagesfoto ganz vergessen...

Wenn ich morgen Besitzer einer Wathose bin,wird erstmal die Folie unter die Terasse geklemmt.


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Aber hallo... hab eben nochmal auf den Anfang des Threads geclickt, um zu gucken, ob ich denn überhaupt im richtigen Thread bin 

Sieht von oben viel größer aus.

Schau mal, ob Du ein Komplettfoto machen kannst... evt. aus nem Fenster oder so?


----------



## mcreal (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Andreas,

das Foto "von oben" wollte ich auch eigentlich machen.Ist aber dann schon zu spät gewesen.
Mal sehen ob ich das morgen,achne,heute hin bekomme.

N8
:muede


----------



## Piddel (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> das werde ich morgen wohl auch machen müssen.
> Befürchte nur,das ich in einem speziellen Anglergeschäft deutlich mehr bezahlen muß.
> ...



Moin Mike,
die Wathosen sind nach Schuhgrößen gefertigt.
Die meisten Angelläden haben neben den Markenprodukten auch Billigware - jedoch deutlich günstiger. Für deinen Einsatz reicht so`n Teil vollkommen aus.


----------



## mcreal (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Sieht von oben viel größer aus.



Hallo Andreas,

So,heute nochmal nen Foto von "oben" geschossen.
Nachdem heute heftigen Regen,ist der Wasserspiegel um 3cm gestiegen.

Habe mir übrigens am Montag beim bepflanzen extrem die Füße verbrannt.
Hatte mich Nachmittags schon gewundert warum die Füße so brennen.
Abends habe ich den Grund gesehen:Knallrot 

Also ich muß sagen,nachdem ich nun das gröbste hinter mir habe und das "Endergebniss" sehe,bereue ich keine Sekunde der vielen Schufterei.
Es ist so geworden,wie ich es mir gewünscht/vorgestellt habe.
Ein Terassensitzplatz umgeben von Wasser.
Wenn man jetzt das Wohnzimmer betritt,sieht man  sofort die schöne Wasserfläche.

An dieser Stelle auch mal ein Dankeschön ans Forum und den vielen netten/hilfsbereiten Leuten,die hier einen mit Rat und Vorschlägen zur Seite stehen.Klasse.

Den entscheidenten Motivationsschub zum angehen dieses Projektes,hat mir Andy mit seiner Zeichnung gegeben.Damit konnte ich mich selbst und auch meine Frau überzeugen,dass wir die bereits eingebauten 3 Fertigteiche wieder raus gerissen haben.

@Peter

Bin heute fündig geworden und die neu erstandene Wathose,hat mir heute gute Dienste geleistet.
Habe diese in einem Angelerladen gekauft.
Der erste war mir noch zu teuer,55,00 € die einfachste Variante.
Bei einem Anglerausstatter auf dem Dorf,bin ich für 39,00 € fündig geworden.


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> So,heute nochmal nen Foto von "oben" geschossen.


sieht klasse aus...  


> ...bin ich für 39,00 € fündig geworden.


Na, da hab ich ja mit dem toom Angebot echt das Schnäppchen gemacht und sie leistet mir wirklich gute Dienste


----------



## mcreal (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Na, da hab ich ja mit dem toom Angebot echt das Schnäppchen gemacht und sie leistet mir wirklich gute Dienste



Das kannste laut sagen.Der Preis ist nicht zu toppen.
Heute war ich im Toom Baumarkt und habe nach dem "Anglerangebot" gefragt,die gute Frau hat mich erstmal aufgeklärt,dass es dieses Angebot nur bei den Toom Lebensmittelmärkten gab.
Dort hatte ich heute gleich angerufen und nachgefragt,ob von der Aktion noch was über ist.
Die Verkäuferin hat mich quasi "ausgelacht".  
Die Aktion war wohl innerhalb von 3 Tagen ausverkauft.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Servus Mike,
ist richtig schön geworden da kannst Du stolz drauf sein.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Schöne Teiche entstehen dieses Jahr... da müssen sich die Teichbauer 2012 warm anziehn...


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> Die Aktion war wohl innerhalb von 3 Tagen ausverkauft.


Gut, ich war am ersten Tag im toom, aber das Angebot hatte wohl hier mal gar keinen interessiert...
Und nach den Hosen musste ich erst Fragen, weil keine auf dem Angebotstisch lagen... (und hatte schon befürchtet, dass die alle weg sind)
Die hat dann ein Mitarbeiter aus'm Lager gebracht...


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,

Gratuliere, wird doch echt super.
Da hast Du bestimmt noch viel
Freude dran, wenn alles fertig ist.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Piddel (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



mcreal schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle auch mal ein Dankeschön ans Forum und den vielen netten/hilfsbereiten Leuten,die hier einen mit Rat und Vorschlägen zur Seite stehen.Klasse.
> 
> Bin heute fündig geworden und die neu erstandene Wathose,hat mir heute gute Dienste geleistet.



...schöne Teichanlage - Top gefällt mir sehr gut.

Die Hose nicht zu weit weglegen. Der nächste An- bzw. Umbau kommt bestimmt 
Wünsche Dir weiterhin gutes Gelingen - Fotos nicht vergessen.


----------



## mcreal (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



Piddel schrieb:


> Die Hose nicht zu weit weglegen. Der nächste An- bzw. Umbau kommt bestimmt


Puh,bis dahin soll aber ganz viel Zeit vergehen.
Denn ich habe ja noch einiges zu tun,bis der Teich erstmal fertig ist.
Die letzte Steinreihe fehlt z.B. nämlich noch.Und da bin ich schon beim Punkt.

Die Folie und die Ufermatten sollen unter die letzte Steinreihe geklemmt werden.
Nun habe ich hier ja gelernt,das die Ufermatte etwas kürzer unter den Steinen liegen muß wie die Folie selbst.(Sogwirkung der Ufermatte)

Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings,ob das so problemlos funktioniert.
Die Ufermatte zieht das Wasser zwar dann nur bis zur Folie,aber da beide ja unter der letzten Steinreihe liegen,bedeutet das ja,ich hätte immer Feuchtigkeit unter den Steinen und das kann ja (vorallem bei Frost) nicht gut sein oder?


Liege ich hier mit meinen Befürchtungen völlig falsch oder wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,


> Die Ufermatte zieht das Wasser zwar dann nur bis zur Folie,aber da beide ja unter der letzten Steinreihe liegen,bedeutet das ja,ich hätte immer Feuchtigkeit unter den Steinen und das kann ja (vorallem bei Frost) nicht gut sein oder?


Ich  habe bei mir im Teich auch immer Wasser unter den Steinen, da diese aber
frostsicher sind, gibt es kein Problem damit.
Also achte bitte darauf, dass diese frostsicher sind, dann kann nichts passieren.
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



Piddel schrieb:


> Die Hose nicht zu weit weglegen. Der nächste An- bzw. Umbau kommt bestimmt



Als Du dies vor ein paar Tagen geschrieben hast,hab ich mir gesagt......da kannste lange warten,bin froh wenn ich ertsmal fertig bin.
Es ist kaum zu glauben,ich habe  noch einiges zu tun,bis der Teich wirklich erstmal fertig ist.Und nun habe ich zwei,drei Tage den Anblick bei nem  genossen,da gehen mir doch tatsächlich ernsthaft ein paar interessante "Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten" durch den Kopf.
Inhalt der Überlegung ist/war,den linken Hang von der Terrasse aus gesehen,als Teicherweiterung zu nutzen.Die Treppe die jetzt mittig runter zur Rasenfläche verläuft,würde ebenfalls zu gunsten einer größeren Teichfläche weg fallen,(Die habe ich gerade erst neu angelegt bzw. erweitert.:crazy
Damit hätte ich vor der kompletten Holzterasse einen (größeren)Teich.
Von der Terasse mittig würde ein Holzsteg über den Teich führen  und danach ein Treppenabgang zur Rasenfläche.

Ich hatte von dieser Idee,mal ganz vorsichtig die Tage meiner Frau erzählt.
Trotzdem hat Sie mir gleich ordentlich  angedroht,falls ich davon nochmal anfange.

Puh,naja,es bleibt erstmal dabei.Der Teich soll jetzt ertsmal fertig werden.
Falls ich nächstes Jahr immer noch solche Gedanken in meinem Kopf rum schwirren habe,könnte es wohl schwierig werden,mir das wieder auszureden.

Man oh Man,mit 3 kleinen Teichschalen hat alles hier angefangen,nun drehe ich wohl ganz am Rad.

@Andy: Bitte wieder keine Zeichnung machen,sonst fange ich noch dieses Jahr an


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hi Mike.

Klingt nach einem akuten Ausbruch des Teichbauvirus. 
Vielleicht tröstest Du Dich und Deine Frau erstmal mit 1, 2 hübschen Miniteichen?! 
Das kostet zumeist weniger (Arbeit, Geld, Zeit, Kraft...). Und die Frau wird so vielleicht auch noch mit dem Teichvirus infiziert.


----------



## mcreal (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



Annett schrieb:


> Hi Mike.
> 
> Klingt nach einem akuten Ausbruch des Teichbauvirus.



Hallo Annett,

ja,scheint so.Nur das dieser so schnell ausbricht...
Naja,ich lege meine Erweiterungsidee erstmal eine Schublade tiefer.Möchte meine Energie
erstmal nutzen,um den Teich erstmal richtig fertig zu machen.

Unsere erste Blüte ist zu sehen.:freu
Und als wäre das nicht schon erfreulich genug,da endecke ich doch heute unseren ersten Bewohner.Schnell die Knipse geholt und nen Foto geschossen.Einmal sitzt der Kleine direkt am __ Froschlöffel.

Auf dem Bild 4,sieht man,wie schlimm das schon verdreckt ist.
Auf der Folie liegen lauter so kleine Dreckknuppel.
Habt Ihr das auch bzw. ist das normal?


----------



## mcreal (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

So langsam muss ich mal Zeit finden,um den Teich fertig zu stellen.
Also noch oben eine Steinreihe drauf und dann der "Abschluss" wo Ufermatte und Folie drunter geklemmt werden.

Ursprünglich wollte ich die Abschlussreihe mit einer relativ geraden Natursteinplatte machen.
Nun hat mich heute jemand auf die Idee gebracht,den oberen Abschluss mit Holz zu machen.
Also das gleiche Design wie bereits die Terasse hat.
Nach anfänglicher größerer Skepsis meinerseits,gefällt mir dieser Vorschlag/Idee mittlerweile eigentlich ganz gut bzw. kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Der Holzabschluss,würde den Teich optisch noch näher mit in die Terasse einbeziehen und das ganze hätte dann einen leichten "japanischen Touch".

Mein großes Problem dabei ist allerdings die Pflege dieses Holzes unmittelbar am Teich.
Da wir überhaupt nicht auf "ergrautes Holz" stehen,pflegen / ölen wir auch unsere Holzterasse 2x im Jahr.
Das würde dann natürlich auch für diesen Holzabschluss zählen.

Durch das Forum hier,bin ich vor kurzem aber erstmal aufmerksam geworden,das dies zum Teil Probleme für das Teichwasser und deren Bewohner mitbringen könnte.
Holzöl = Giftstoffe 
Auch bei größter Vorsicht beim streichen,wird man wohl nie 100% verhindern können,das bei Regen gewisse Mengen dadurch ins Wasser gelangen/gespült werden.

Also bin ich heute auf die Suche gegangen nach "Schadstofffreien/Schadstoffarmen" Holzöl.
Dies gestalten sich jedoch ziemlich schwierig.
Habe bis jetzt den Hersteller "Osmo" gefunden,der wohl seine Holzöle für Terrassenhölzer als "Naturöl" mit wenigen Schadstoffen vorstellt.

Hat hierzu einer von Euch Erfahrungen?


----------



## pyro (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Ich hab Dir gerade in meinem Thread hierzu geantwortet... lass Dir mit der Entscheidung Zeit, dann kommt auch das richtige dabei raus.


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo mike,

schau mal in einem guten Farbengeschäft nach Leinöl, das dauert allerdings etwas bis es "trocken" ist. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre Leinölfirnis 

Ich denke diese beiden wären die geeignetsten Produkte für Holzschutz am Teich, oder einfach ganz ohne + grau werden lassen - aber halt nicht jedermanns Sache


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,
ich denke ich werde es während dem Urlaub mal beim Terrassenbauer meiner Eltern anfragen.
Die benutzen lieber Lasur, statt Öl, da man Öl wohl auch überdosieren kann, und es, je nach Holz und Öl, dann zu klebrigen Eigenschaften kommt, wenn es dann übersättigt ist.

Auf meinen Bildern sieht man ja, dass die Terrasse nicht an den Teich grenzt... nur meine 3 Sitzgelegenheiten wären in der Nähe, und da dürfte das im Tröpfchenbereich an Eintrag (wenn denn einer stattfindet) liegen... im Gegensatz zu einer ganzen Terrasse.


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



> Nun hat mich heute jemand auf die Idee gebracht,den oberen Abschluss mit Holz zu machen.


 
klemme doch den holzabschluss nur auf die folie/matte, so das du ihn zum streichen abnehmen kannst


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

noch ein link zu Leinölfirnis: http://www.heiko-rech.de/grundlagen/leinoel.php 

das ist doch unser Heiko aus dem Forum


----------



## mcreal (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Andreas,

hm,also ich hatte bis jetzt wieder genau das Gegenteil gelesen bzw empfohlen bekommen.
Öl wäre besser wie Lasur
Hätte wohl auch weniger Schadstoffe drin wie eine Lasur.Kommt sicher auch auf das Produkt bzw. Hersteller an.

Aber es läuft wohl eher in die Richtung Öl auf "Naturbasis" / Leinölbasis heraus.
Hier der Auszug aus den Inhaltsstoffen des Herstellers Osmo.

"_Auf Basis natürlicher pflanzlicher Öle (Sonnenblumenöl und Sojaöl), Eisenoxid- und organische
Pigmente, Sikkative (Trockner) und wasserabweisende Additive. Flüchtige Bestandteile:
Entaromatisiertes Testbenzin (benzolfrei). VOC Einstufung gemäß EU-Richtlinie (2004/42/EC):
entfällt.
Eine detaillierte Volldeklaration senden wir Ihnen gern auf Anfrage."_
Der Anfang klingt ja gut,Aber dann kommt doch einiges,was nicht unbedingt ins Wasser gelangen sollte.




mitch schrieb:


> klemme doch den holzabschluss nur auf die folie/matte, so das du ihn zum streichen abnehmen kannst



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke.Aber ich weiss noch nicht so richtig wie ich das verwirklichen kann.
Direkt zum klemmen habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit.Es soll ja auch richtig fest sein.
Ich weiss zwar,das es solche Befestigungsclips für Terassenbretter gibt,wo dadurch das fest schrauben entfällt,aber zum "abclicken" sind diese Teile meines Wissens auch nicht gedacht / konzipiert.
Danke für den Link.


----------



## mcreal (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo zusammen,

so,2 Tage bei schönsten Wetter,die Freizeit richtig ausgenutzt um endlich mal wieder am Teich vorwärts zu kommen.
Die Idee mit der Holzverblendung war genial.Uns gefällt es richtig gut.

Jetzt geht es erstmal ab unter die Dusche und dann nen schönes kühles Blondes ,als Belohnung


----------



## mitch (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,

der Rand schaut richtig gut aus    , 

      geklemmt / geschraubt / ?


----------



## mcreal (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo mitch,

danke.

Ich hatte mich nun doch dafür entschieden die Bretter zu schrauben.Mit einer "Klemmvariante" wäre mir letztendlich "zu kompliziert" geworden.
Hatte zwar ein paar Ideen dazu,aus Gründen der Stabilität,hatte ich dies aber wieder verworfen.Dafür ist das ganze jetzt komplett "begehbar" und bei Bedarf auch schnell abgeschraubt.


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Wenn ich da an die ersten Postings denke.... 
Und jetzt diese Prachstück!

Was hast Du in Sachen Technik gedacht... die wirst Du ja auf Dauer nicht auf der Terrasse haben wollen?


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Schön, schön...hat sich doch gelohnt, Mike,
Dich zu etwas mehr Aufwand zu treiben 

Gratuliere und Gruß
Andy


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Servus Mike,
Gratulation, eine sehr gelungene Anlage 
LG Markus


----------



## mcreal (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Danke für die Blumen Jungs.
Freut mich,wenn es euch auch gefällt.





CoolNiro schrieb:


> Schön, schön...hat sich doch gelohnt, Mike,
> Dich zu etwas mehr Aufwand zu treiben
> 
> Gratuliere und Gruß
> Andy



Ja Andy,die ersten Antworten,Vorschläge und Ideen,kamen ja von Andreas und Dir.
Ganz ehrlich,ohne deine "Motivationszeichnung",hätte ich dieses Projekt so wahrscheinlich nicht durchgezogen bzw. mir so vorstellen können.
Es war wirklich eine Schufterei,zumal wir so ein Projekt,weder zeitmäßig noch Budgetmäßig eingeplant hatten.
Aber es hat sich wirklich gelohnt.




Zermalmer schrieb:


> Wenn ich da an die ersten Postings denke....
> Und jetzt diese Prachstück!
> 
> Was hast Du in Sachen Technik gedacht... die wirst Du ja auf Dauer nicht auf der Terrasse haben wollen?



Hi Andreas,

die Technik soll natürlich von der Terasse verschwinden.
Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher,was für einen Platz diese bekommt.
Ursprünglich geplant,hatte ich den Filter vor der Mauer auf Bild 1.
Da ich noch ein paar Steine übrig habe,würde ich davor noch eine kleine Steinmauer setzen,damit der Filter optisch komplett verschwindet.Vielleicht oben drauf noch eine Art Klappe/Deckel aus dem gleichen Terassenholz. 

Die zweite Möglichkeit wäre Variante / Bild 2.
Dies ist der alte/bisherige Treppenaufgang zur Terrasse.
An dieser Stelle,will ich die Holzterrasse bis zum "Teichende/Mauerende" raus ziehen und am Ende zur Rasenfläche hin,mit einer kleinen Treppe/Stufe versehen.
Durch den bisherigen Höhenunterschied,hätte ich auch Platz den Filter "darunter" zu installieren.Damit wäre er auch komplett verschwunden.
Allerdings wäre dies mit ein paar Nachteilen und Mehraufwand verbunden.
Die alte Steintreppe müßte ich dann komplett raus reißen um die nötige Tiefe für den Filter zu bekommen.
Die dann darüber(neue) Terrassenerweiterung,müßte eine realtiv große "Serviceklappe" haben,damit ich an den Filter für diverse Wartungs und Reinigungsarbeiten bequem ran komme.

Momentan tendiere ich deshalb zu Variante 1.


----------



## mcreal (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Nabend zusammen,

unsere Fische ziehen morgen in unsere IH um.
Dennoch mache ich mir derzeit ein paar Gedanken um die "schadfreie Überwinterung" meines Teiches.

Ein großer Teil des Teiches steht ja außerhalb des Erdreiches.(umlaufende Natursteinmauer).
Muß ich mir da Gedanken machen,was den Eisdruck angeht?
Damit das Eis nicht so auf die Mauer drückt,gibt es für mich (bisher) zwei Varianten/Möglichkeiten.

Variante 1: Ich lasse zwei Luftsprudler laufen.Die zwei Löcher sollten doch den Eisdruck damit auf die Mauer etwas minimieren oder?

Variante 2: Ich lege quer über den Teich eine Reihe Styropurplatten.Wäre vielleicht noch effektiver wie Variante 1?

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Annett (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike.

Ein oder zwei Löcher im Eis werden es wohl kaum daran hindern, Druck durch Ausdehnung (bei sinkenden Temperaturen) aufzubauen... daher würde ich eher zu Variante 2 tendieren, sofern machbar. 
Styropur ist allerdings nicht so gut, da es sich mit Wasser vollsaugen kann. Besser ist nach meinen Infos Styrodur dafür geeignet.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Stimmt, Styrodur ist fester gepresst und nimmt Feuchtigkeit nicht so gut auf. 
Allerdings solltest Du ein Gerüst aus Holz über den Teich bauen, wo Du die Platten auflegst (anschraubst o.ä.). Auf die Oberfläche solltest Du sie nicht legen.
Außerdem brauchst Du trotzdem Licht im Teich, also müßte noch eine Doppelstegplatte eingesetzt werden.

Von den Luftsprudlern als Eisfreihalter halte ich nichts. Wenns über längere Zeit richtig knackig wird, dann halten die auch nichts frei.

Mandy


----------



## mcreal (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure Meinungen.
Das Styrodur besser dafür geeignet ist,hatte ich schonmal gelesen.
Allerdings bin ich bei uns in den Baumärkten noch nicht fündig geworden.
Die hatten alle bisher nur Styropur.

Warum sollte ich die Platten nicht direkt auf die Wasseroberfläche legen?

Ich will ja nicht den kompletten Teich damit abdecken,sondern vor der Flachzone eine Reihe quer über den Teich legen,damit der Eisdruck auf die Natursteinmauer gemindert wird.


----------



## Moonlight (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Wegen der Ausdünstungen. Wenn das Zeug dann schon paar Jahre im Einsatz war, ist schon alles raus. Aber so frisch aus dem Laden würde ich es nicht machen. Riech mal dran  ... 

Bei Globus gibts Styrodur im Außenlager in allen möglichen Stärken.

Mandy


----------



## burki (20. März 2013)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike

ich bin durch Zufall auf deinen Teich gestossen.
Glückwunsch, sehr gut gemacht 

Wenn meine bessere Hälfte nicht auf die Holzumrandung bei meinem Miniteich gekommen wäre hättest deines das Vorbild sein können.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/108371&d=1343817560

Ich habe die Hölzer auch festgeschraubt, durch die umgeschlagene Teichfolie durch.
Hast du auch die Folie mit durchbohrt?

Mach mal Bilder wie es heute aussieht.


----------



## mcreal (20. März 2013)

Hallo burki,

sehr schön,gefällt mir gut.
Ja,auch ich habe zumindest teilweise die Holzunterkonstruktion auf die Folienränder geschraubt.
Größtenteils ist die Unterkonstruktion aber direkt auf dem Betonrand (unter der Holzabdeckung ) geschraubt und der Folienrand dann an die Unterkonstuktion getackert.

Aktuelle Fotos reiche ich gerne mal nach.

mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## CoolNiro (20. März 2013)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Servus Mike,

aktuelle Bilder würden mich auch interessieren, bist Du noch zufrieden
mit Deiner Entscheidung ? 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## mcreal (20. März 2013)

Hallo Andy,

in diesemThread https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=421000 habe ich schon mal erwähnt,wie froh wir mittlerweile (das heißt in dem Fall auch meine Frau) sind,das Ihr uns damals überzeugt habt,unseren damals geplanten "Super Mini Teich" (Andreas nannte diesen damals Burggraben  ) aufzugeben und statt dessen einen "richtigen" zu bauen.
Da wir zu dieser Zeit gerade in unser Haus eingezogen sind und damals eigentlich viel wichtigere Baustellen im und am Haus zu erledigen hatten,machte es ziemlich schwierig uns von diesem wesentlich größeren Projekt (als ursprünglich angedacht) zu überzeugen.

Spätestens als Du die Zeichnung gepostet hattest,stand für mich fest,ja...das ist es!
Etwas mehr Überzeugung brauchte es,meine Frau von den nicht geplanten "Großprojekt" zu überzeugen.
"Was willst Du denn mit so einem "großem" Teich und was wollen wir mit Koi...?waren damals ihre Worte.
Heute ärgert Sie sich,das wir den Teich nicht über die gesamte Terrassenbreite gemacht haben.Die Koi behandelt Sie mittlerweile wir unsere eigenen Kinder.
Wenn einer mal etwas auffällig ist,bekommt sie gleich die Panik....

Wenn Zeit und Geld keine Rolle spielen würden,stände dieses Jahre im Sommer das Thema Teichvergrößerung auf dem Plan.
Aber aufgeschoben,ist ja nicht aufgehoben...



mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## mcreal (21. März 2013)

Ach ja,aktuelle Fotos...
Werde ich demnächst gern mal nach holen.
Aber da muss endlich der blöde Winter vorbei sein ,damit ich mich erstmal wieder etwas  um den Teich und um  unsere Algenplage kümmern kann.

mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## CoolNiro (21. März 2013)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

hehe....das war mir sowas von klar, daß das nur der
Anfang ist und Dein Terassenteich irgendwann nur
noch der Pflanzenfilter für den neuen großen Teich
wird 

so gehts uns doch alle und den Zusammenhang Koi
& Frau kenne ich auch genau so   Du weist ja wie´s
bei mir inzwischen aussieht und das mein Rasenmäher
jetzt wo anders mäht 

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden, bin sehr gespannt wie´s
weitergeht. Wenn Du Tips & Rat brauchst einfach melden,
glaube aber inzwischen ist das Dein Ding das Du ganz
gut alleine hinbekommst. Wir Männer brauchen sowas...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## mitch (21. März 2013)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,


 noch hast du Platz im Garten um was zu machen  

@Andy  

ja mach mal ein paar neue Bilder, meinetwegen auch mit Schnee und Eis drauf - obwohl ich das zeugs ja auch nimmer sehen kann


----------



## CoolNiro (21. März 2013)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

@ Mitch


----------



## burki (21. März 2013)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Moin .. Mike
ja so ist das mit den Frauen 
Muss nicht sagen das auch ich mir Fragen anhören musste warum denn nun keinen Fertigteich ist doch so einfach,......

Aber bei mri waren es noch andere Gründe warum ich dann doch nicht den Folienteich gemacht habe. 
Geld
Zeit
Ungeduld 
Mangelne Erfahrung

Es gibt auch viele zufriede Fertigteichbesitzer, wenn man einige Sachen beachtet. Da ist dies Forum auch eine sehr große Hilfe. 
Aus meinen Büchern habe ich weniger sinnvolles Erfahren als aus diesen Forum hier 

Die Nachteile habe ich schon gemerkt, aber es ist auch eine HeraUsforderung.....

Leider ist nun etwas vor der neuen Terasse eine Holzschutzwand. Sieht so im ganzen sehr gut aus. Nur wenn ich einen größeren Teich noch baue wird diese Wand den Blick etwas wegnehmen.
Und diese Wand muss 100% so bleiben, wurde mir gesagt 
Muss ich mir dann was einfallen lassen wie ich den Teich da optisch reinsetze.... aber das ist ein anderes Thema was in diesen Thread nicht gehört.

Den Teich mit der Steinwand hat die Lust am planen gemacht....ich lasse mir viel Zeit, muss auch Geld sparen (Auto.....) bevor es mal losgeht, Naturagart soll auch mal planen....
Ich freue mich auch neue Fotos von dir und auf die Saison 2013 mit meinem Teich.


----------



## burki (21. März 2013)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



burki schrieb:


> Hallo Mike
> 
> Ich habe die Hölzer auch festgeschraubt, durch die *umgeschlagene Teichfolie durch*.
> Hast du auch die Folie mit durchbohrt?
> ...



na nicht ganz so. Durch die Folie habe ich nur die Nataragart Aluschiene befestigt, für die Ufermatte.
Auf der Folie liegen Holzlatten da wurden denn die oberen Latten dran befestigt.
Mitch sein Teich lieferte auch noch die Idee noch mit der Holzumrandung.


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/103798&d=1339252791


----------



## mcreal (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Servus Mike,
> 
> aktuelle Bilder würden mich auch interessieren,
> 
> ...



Hallo,

so,endlich mal geschafft ein paar aktuelle Bilder zu machen.
Werde demnächst  nochmal ein kleines Video machen.
Wie man sieht,bin ich immer noch nicht ganz fertig.
Ein paar Kabel müssen noch versteckt werden und die Filteranlage bekommt noch eine Verkleidung.


----------



## muh.gp (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike,

dein Teich begeistert immer wieder. Ich finde die Lösung mit der Mauer einfach phänomenal...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## burki (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Hallo Mike

die Teichumfassung hätte sich wer pattentieren sollen 
Ich habe es auch so abgeschaut.

Sieht klasse aus.


----------



## mcreal (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Danke ihr zwei.

So,nun nochmal ne kleine Ergänzung wie es Nacht's aussieht und nen kleines Video 

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8WI2PrqAgs&feature=youtu.be[/yt].


Kann mir jemand sagen,wie ich dieses Video hier direkt "eingebettet" bekomme

_Edit by Blumenelse: "JA" _

Danke.


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anlegen meines ersten Folienteiches*

Very nice:smoki


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Mike,
wie geht's Deinem Teich, alles noch gut ?
Gruß
Andy


----------



## mcreal (12. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Andy,

vielen Dank für deine Nachfrage.
Ja,alles noch gut.
Der Teich hält noch Winterschlaf und die Fische paddeln frisch und  munter bei derzeit 16°C in der IH umher.

VG
Mike


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Feb. 2015)

super, freut mich, hab gestern mal Deinen Thread
wieder durchgeblättert und mich gut amüsiert


----------



## mcreal (12. Feb. 2015)

CoolNiro schrieb:


> super, freut mich, hab gestern mal Deinen Thread
> wieder durchgeblättert und mich gut amüsiert



ja das glaub ich.
Schon Wahnsinn,was am Anfang der Grundgedanke / Idee war und was letztendlich daraus entstanden ist.
Meine Frau hing mir damals (bei den Erdarbeiten) ständig in den Ohren "wie groß willst Du den Teich noch machen"...
Heute ärgert Sie sich mit mir zusammen,das wir den Teich nicht gleich über die gesamte Terrassenbreite gebaut haben.


----------

